# يسوع الاله العظيم فى تيطس 2 ... كلاكيت تالت مرة



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

تيطس 13:2​ *يسوع الاله العظيم *​ *كلاكيت تالت مرة *​ *بالرغم من ان الموضوع منتهى منذ البداية وبالرغم من اننا لم نقدم موضوع واحد طيلة فترة تواجدنا على الانترنت يستطيع احد ان يعاندنا فيه ليس لقوتنا بل لاننا لسنا مدلسين كالمسلمين نتكلم بما يتكلم به العلماء فقط فان اراد احد ان يرد علينا سيجد نفسه تلقائيا يرد على العلماء *
*فى هذا الموضوع الذى اشبعنا فيه السلفى ضربا مبرحا بكمية مراجع لم يعتاد ان يراها فى حياته وبعد ان ترك كل شئ ولم يرد على حرف واحد منها بعد ان تحديناه ان يقتبس كلامنا ويرد عليه *
*وكعادتهم يترك كل المشاركات وياخذ جملة واحدة يعلق عليها 
*


*المشاركات التى " اهدر بكرامته الارض فيها " لم يمس حرف فيها 
*



*المشاركة الاولى

المشاركة الثانية

المشاركة الثالثة

المشاركة الرابعة


المشاركة الخامسة

المشاركة السادسة

المشاركة السابعة

المشاركة الثامنة

المشاركة التاسعة

المشاركة العاشرة 

المشاركة الحادية عشر

المشاركة الثانية عشر*


*فهل سيسترجل ويرد علينا ام سيظل لابس النقاب ومستخبى منا*


*معتقدش فمن اعتاد انه يكون " عيل " لن يكون " رجلا مهما كان *
*فهذة حال امة فاشلة لا تقوى على الحوارات الجادة*




*لكن ما علينا لاننا امة رجال فلن اترك لك حرف ايها الصغير المعاق*


*بعد ان " طَحن " هذا المسكين على مقصلة المراجع ما كان من هذا المتسول الا ان يتهمنى بالتدليس لانى قولت *
*ان اغلب اباء الكنيسة من قبل ظهور جرانفيل قد فهموا النص على انه يخص يسوع المسيح وانه لقب واحد لنفس الشخص *
*فهل انا ما قولت هذا ؟؟؟*

*نرجع كلامى*
*فقد اورد وليم مونس من اسباب تفضيل ان النص يشير لشخص المسيح فقط هو ان اباء الكنيسة تقريبا بالاجماع ان كلمة الله والمخلص تشير ليسوع*
*The early Greek church fathers are nearly unanimous in seeing “God and savior” as referring to Jesus, and it can be assumed that they would know the Greek idiom[1] *​ فوليم مونس هو من قال nearly unanimous تقريبا بالاجماع 
*وليس انا .....*
*فما كان من المعتوه السلفى سوى ان يقول*


> نبين أولا التدليس على القراء المساكين من النصارى
> يقول أن هناك إجماعا بين الآباء على أن النص يشير فقط ليسوع
> طيب افتح معايا كده كتاب Biblical commentary on the New Testament: Translated from the ..., Volume 5 صـ 595 ، يقول هرمان ألشوزن مشيراإلى الرأي القائل بأن لقب الله العظيم يشير للآب :
> "the latter view, however, has its representatives also among the Fathers, as Ambrose"
> ...


*اولا امبروز دا اللى الحاجة الوالدة بتلبسهولك قبل ما تنام علشان متبلش المرتبة *
*ثانيا هذا المعتوه يقول ان اجماع الاباء على النص يشير للمسيح هو تدليس فى حين ان دا مش كلامى دا كلام وليم مونس *
The early Greek church fathers are nearly unanimous in seeing “God and savior” as referring to Jesus​​ 
*فهل تكف قليلا عن هيجانك وتكف عن زبالاتك ايها الفاشل وتقرا اولا*
*واحالنا لكتاب هيرمان اللى قال ان معظم الاباء تبنوا ان النص يشير للمسيح*
*فى تفضيل الرائ الاول " انه يشير للمسيح " معظم الاباء والعديد من المعلقين المحدثين *
*والرائ التانى له ايضا تمثيل بين الاباء كامبروس*
*In favour of the former—that one subject is meant, are the most of the Fathers, and many of the more recent commentators, as Mack, Matthies, Usteri; the latter view, however, has its representatives also among the Fathers, as Ambrose, and Grotius, Wetstein, Heinrichs, De Wette, have acquiesced in it, while others are doubtful. Olshausen favours the former view, which refers both predicates to Christ. [2] *​ 

*الكتاب اللى استشهد بيه هذا المعتوه بيقول the most of the Fathers وبيتهمنى هذا المعتوه انى مدلس لانى قولت تقريبا بالاجماع اباء الكنيسة فهمت النص انه يشير للمسيح وليس للاب والمسيح كما قال وليم مونس كما ان صاحب الكتاب نفسه فضل رؤية ان النص يشير للمسيح فقط **Olshausen favours the former view, which refers both predicates to Christ*


*
*
*فاى تدليس يا بصمجى يا جاهل وانت اوردت لنا ما يختمك على قفاك *
*لو كان معاك كتاب وليم مونس هتلاقى كتب امبروس كمثال على دا*
*not Justin Martyr [1 Apol. 61] and Ambrosiaster*​​ *فاتى تدليس هذا ايها المعتوه الذى تتهمنا بيه ونحن نتكلم بما يقوله العلماء*

*والسؤال الان لهذا الطفل المعاق هل كل الاباء اليونان الذين سبقوا جرانفيل بقرون كانوا منتظرين جرانفل ليقرؤوا النص بصورة طبيعية انه يشير للمسيح فقط ؟؟؟*
*فما هو التدليس ايها المعتوه ؟؟؟؟ *

*النقطة التانية يورد لنا كلاما عن الترجمات القدديمة التى لم نتطرق لها اصلا بان الترجمات القديمة قد اشتركت فى فهم النص انه يشير ليسوع والاب 
*
*
*
*هذا المعتوه العابث على الانترنت ان كان يملك ما نقتبس منه سيقرا من نفس الكتاب ان وليم مونس قال ان الترجمات القديمة " المصرية واللاتينية والسريانية والارمينية ما عدا الاثيبوبية " قدموا النص على انه يفصل بين شخص المسيح والله* *The counterargument is that the early versions are nearly unanimous in seeing two persons in this passage (Latin, Syriac, Egyptian, Armenian, but not Ethiopic) [3] *​ *ولكنه واضح ان نسى اننا نتكلم عن " نص يونانى وقاعدة تخص النحو اليونانى " ولا علاقة لها بالترجمات *

*اما اقتباس عزرا ابوت اللى انت جبته من على جوجل بوك يا عبيط *
*علق عليه دانيال والاس بالتفصيل الممل 
*
*
*
*من كتاب





وهذا كلام عزرا





**ان الدليل الابائى كان تحت تاثير عقائدى

طبعا دا كلام فارغ 

ليه ؟؟؟

هشرح الاول وبعدين هنزل اقتباس والاس
**فى نصين فى العهد الجديد بيبنوا اصولية التركيب اللغوى اللى لاحظه شارب ويعتبر ضربة قاصمة لاليوت ان استخدام الاباء للنصوص دى يعتبر على اساس عقائدى*​*النص الاول *
*اناشدك امام الله والرب يسوع المسيح والملائكة المختارين ان تحفظ هذا بدون غرض ولا تعمل شيئا بمحاباة.* ​ * والنص التانى *
*لكي يتمجد اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح فيكم وانتم فيه بنعمة الهنا والرب يسوع المسيح*
​ *فى العربى يبدو ان كلا النصين ليهم نفس التركيب لتيطس 31:2 بالتالى ينطبق عليه نفس المثال ؟؟*
*لو رجعنا لليونانى هتلاقى ان كلا النصين يحتويان على اسماء علم **proper nouns ** لذلك كلاهما لا ينطبق عليهم معايير تطبيق قاعدة جرانفيل ولم يستخدمهم الاباء كحجية للاهوت المسيح كما فعلوا فى النصوص التى تنطبق عليها قاعدة جرانفيل *
*فهذا التركيب هو اسلوب اصيل فى اللغة وليس ابتداع واعتبرها والاس ضربة قاصمة لكلام عزرا *
*لان باختصار ان كان ذلك الاستخدام لتلك النصوص مبنى على خلفية عقائدية كان سيكون عشوائى وسيستخدموا نصوص مشابهه لتلك التركيب ولكنه لم يحدث فهم استخدموا فقط النصوص الصالح تطبيق قاعدة شارب فيها " المفرد الخالى من الاسماء العلم "*​*لذلك قال والاس تعليقا على كلام اليوت
  بعيدا عن السؤال هل الكتاب غير الارثوذكس استدخدموا هذة النصوص فما يبدو انه ضربة قاصمة لعبارة اليوت هو حقيقة ان الكتاب الابائيين لم يستخدموا لغة 1 تى 21:5 و 2تس 12:1 فى حجتهم للاهوت المسيا تلك العبارات التى تملك اسماء علم ولذلك ليست امثلة صالحى لقاعدة شارب لذلك فالتركيب اللغوى المفرد الذى لا يملك اسماء علم يبدو انه تركيب اصيل فى اللغة





**معنى الكلما دا ان شارب لم ينشا قاعدة ولكنه لاحظ هذا التركيب فى اللغة ووضع تلك الملاحظات على اللغة فى شكل " قاعدة " وما يثبت قاعدته هو استدام الاباء اليونان لنفس التركيب بنفس المفهوم من قبل جرانفيل بقرون *

*النقطة التانية اللى لاحظها Wordsworth هو ان الاباء اللاتين لم يستخدموا تلك النصوص ولم يدركوها " حتى الاباء الارثوذكس منهم " بعكس الاباء اليونان اللى استخدموا النصوص دى نتيجة التركيب اليونانى للنصوص كبرهان للاهوت المسيح وليس نتيجة عقيدتهم الوليدة فاعتبر Wordsworth الدليل الابائى شهادة لها وزن*





واليك قائمة الاباء اليونان الذى ذكرهم *Wordswort فى استخدام لتلك النصوص كدليل وبرهان على لاهوت المسيح " كليمينضدس الرومانى وبوليكارب و ايريناؤس وكلمينضدس السكندرى واوريجانوس 

**فكونك اثبت ان الاباء اللاتين لم يستخدموا تلك النصوص كبرهان للاهوت المسيح دا يقوى الحجية ان البرهان معتمد على تركيب يونانى لغوى وليس على خلفية عقائدية كما قال **Wordswort

يتبع بالسلخ المعتبر طالما مش ناوى تتربى يا " حتة عيل " نربيك احنا كالعادة 


*​ *[1]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 429.*​ 
*[2]Hermann Olshausen, John Henry Augustus Ebrard and Augustus Wiesinger, Biblical Commentary on the New Testament by Dr. Hermann Olshausen, Volumes 1-6, trans. A. C. Kendrick and David Fosdick, Jr (New York: Sheldon, Blakeman, & Co., 1857-1859), 5:595.*​ 
*[3]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 429.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*وكما قولت لاننا رجال وليس كهذا السلفى اللى اشبه بكفار مكة العيل اللى ساب كل كلامنا ولم يرد على حرف واحد فيه*
*عرضنا كلام وليم مونس ان تركيب الجملة سيكون مختلف لو اراد بولس ان يفصل بين المسيح والله الاب فى النص نراجع كلامنا *
*لو اراد بولس ان يتكلم عن شخصين كان سيكون سهلا وبلا غموض واعطى مثالين للتركيب اليونانى ان اراد ان يفصل بين الله ويسوع ولكنه اختار تركيب بالقراءة الطبيعية سيقرا كشخص واحد ان كلا اللقبين الله العظيم والمخلص يشيروا ليسوع المسيح *
*If Paul was speaking of two persons, it would have been easy to say so unambiguously (e.g., **τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ τοῦ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν**, “the great God and Jesus Christ our savior,” or **τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ ἡμῶν καὶ τοῦ σωτῆρος Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ**, “our great God and the savior Jesus Christ” [Harris, 269]). Instead he chose a form that most naturally reads as one person, **Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ**, “Jesus Christ,” which is in apposition to **τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν**, “our great God and savior.” To say it another way, if Paul did not believe that Jesus was God[1] *​*فما كان من هذا المعتوه سوى عرض هذا الكلام *
*(3) The presence of the personal pronoun “our” (Greek **hemon**) with the title “Saviour” serves to make it definite and individual without a separate article.**[2]*​*ان كلمة " نحن " قبل المخلص حولها من كلمة نكرة الى كلمة معرفة *
*ونحن كدارسين للغة اليونانية وليس كهذا المتسول نحب نقولكان الكلام دا جهل وساعرض لك مشاركة موسعة عن النكرة والمعرفة فى اليونانى علشان تقول بعد كدا تعيش يا استاذى وتعلمنى *
*اولا قراءت عشرات المراجع بخصوص هذا النص ولم يقل احدا ان كلمة مخلص معرفة فى هذة الحالة , هذا الكلام الذى عرضه كحجة لمن رفضوا تطبيق كلا اللقبين على المسيح هو حجية وينر " سيتم التعليق عليها " اما نحويا فكلمة مخلصنا فى النص نكرة بالفعل*
*فمثلا زيرويك يقول ان اداة التعريف الواحدة تفضل تفسير العبارة كلها على المسيح*
*. **τοῦ…θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος…ριστοῦ**: the one **﻿**art.**﻿** favours interpreting the whole phrase of Christ[3] *​*ثانيا دانيال ارشيا ان نحويا يوجد اداة تعريف واحدة فى العبارة قبل الله ومفترض ان توجد قبل المخلص ايضا فحرفيا النص اليونانى يقرا " لله والمخلص الذى لنا " هذة الحجية تخبرنا اكثر لو اخذنا فى اعتبرنا ان كلمة المخلص وردت 5 مرات فى تيطس وفى الخمس مرات باداة تعريف*
*Grammatically there is only one definite article in the phrase, before “God,” and it should be assumed before Savior as well. So literally the Greek text reads “of the God and Savior of us.” This argument becomes more telling if one takes into account the fact that “Savior” occurs five other times in Titus, and in all five cases with the definite article.[4] *​*تعالوا نستعرض كلمة " مخلص " فى تيطس*
*النص الاول*

 *وَإِنَّمَا أَظْهَرَ كَلِمَتَهُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا الْخَاصَّةِ،   بِالْكِرَازَةِ الَّتِي اؤْتُمِنْتُ أَنَا عَلَيْهَا، بِحَسَبِ أَمْرِ مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ*​ *النص اليونانى*​ *3**﻿**εφανερωσεν δε καιροις ιδιοις τον λογον αυτου εν   κηρυγματι ο επιστευθην εγω κατ επιταγην του σωτηρος ημων θεου**[5]*​ *كلمة سوتير يسبقها اداة تعريف توى وايضا   اتت بعضها ضمير الملكية *​ *فهل هنا الكلمة معرفة مرتين ؟؟؟؟ نفس   الكلمة فى نفس السفر عرفت باضافة اداة التعريف *​ *النص التانى*​ 
 *إِلَى تِيطُسَ، الابْنِ الصَّرِيحِ حَسَبَ الإِيمَانِ     الْمُشْتَرَكِ: نِعْمَةٌ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ وَالرَّبِّ     يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مُخَلِّصِنَا**.*​ *النص اليونانى*
*ίτῳ γνησίῳ τέκνῳ κατὰ κοινὴν πίστιν· χάρις καὶ εἰρήνη ἀπὸ θεοῦ πατρὸς καὶ Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ τοῦ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν. **[6]*​*نفس الكلمة " مخلصنا " وردت معرفة باضاة التعريف توى*
*النص التالت*

 *غَيْرَ مُخْتَلِسِينَ، بَلْ مُقَدِّمِينَ كُلَّ أَمَانَةٍ   صَالِحَةٍ، لِكَيْ يُزَيِّنُوا تَعْلِيمَ مُخَلِّصِنَا   اللهِ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ**.*​ *μὴ νοσφιζομένους, ἀλλὰ πᾶσαν πίστιν ἐνδεικνυμένους ἀγαθήν, ἵνα τὴν διδασκαλίαν τὴν τοῦ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν θεοῦ κοσμῶσιν ἐν πᾶσιν. **[7]*​*نفس الكلمة " مخلصنا " سبقت باداة التعريف*
*النص الرابع*

 *وَلكِنْ حِينَ ظَهَرَ لُطْفُ مُخَلِّصِنَا   اللهِ وَإِحْسَانُهُ** ­*​ *النص اليونانى*
*ὅτε δὲ ἡ χρηστότης καὶ ἡ φιλανθρωπία ἐπεφάνη τοῦ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν θεοῦ, **[8]*​*مسبوقة باداة تعريف*
*النص الخامس*

 *الَّذِي سَكَبَهُ بِغِنًى عَلَيْنَا بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مُخَلِّصِنَا**.*​ *النص اليونانى*
*6 **οὗ ἐξέχεεν ἐφʼ ἡμᾶς πλουσίως διὰ Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ τοῦ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν,**[9]*​*مسبوقة باداة تعريف ايضا*
*فهل كل الحالات التى ذكرت فيها نفس كلمة " مخلصنا " فى الرسالة سبقت باداة تعريف ما عدا نص تيطس 13:2 صدفة واعتباطا ؟؟؟؟*

*فان كانت الكلمة معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية " **Our **" فما الحاجة اذن لاضافة اداة التعريف قبل الكلمة *

*لذلك يقول مونس *
*In other words, in the PE the articular construction is the rule, suggesting that there is a specific reason for its anarthrous state here. If the question is the grammatical meaning of this text, Sharp’s rule is decisive[10] *​*بكلمات اخرى فى الرسائل الرعوية **pastoral epistles ** تركيب التعريف " اضافة اداة التعريف " هو القاعدة , مقترحا ان هناك سبب خاص للحالة النكرة هنا فان كانت القضية هنا لها معنى نحوى لهذا النص فقاعدة شارب حاسمة*

*والسؤال ليه فى كل رسالة تيطس كلمة مخلصنا اتت معرفة الا هنا فالموضوع مش اعتباطى لكن هناك سبب خاص*
*و لاننا "رجال " وليس كهؤلاء " العيال المعاقة " ساعرض لك كافة الحالات التى يكون فيها الاسم معرفا حتى ولو لم يسبقه اداة تعريف*

*ساكتفى بعرض الحالة ومثال من العهد الجديد تحته*
*1-   **الاسماء العلم*
*على سبيل المثال اسم " سمعان بطرس " بالرغم من عدم اسبقية اداة تعريف الا انه يعتبر معرف بكونه اسم علم*
*ιδων δε σιμων πετρος προσεπεσεν τοις γονασιν ιησου λεγων εξελθε απ εμου οτι ανηρ αμαρτωλος ειμι κυριε **[11]*​*2-   **وجود حرف جر ولكن ليس فى كل الحالات ان كان فقط الاسم المتبوع لحرف الجر هو المفعول به*
*زى كلمة " سقط على وجهه " بالرغم من ان كلمة وجه هنا غير معرفة الا انه مفعول به مسبوق بحرف الجر فيعتبر معرف *
*﻿**και εγενετο εν τω ειναι αυτον εν μια των πολεων και ιδου ανηρ πληρης λεπρας και ιδων τον ιησουν πεσων επι προσωπον εδεηθη αυτου λεγων κυριε εαν θελης δυνασαι με καθαρισα**[12]*​*3-   **ان كان مسبوقا بعدد ترتيبى محدد *
*زى كلمة " الهزيع الرابع ط بالرغم من ان كلمة الهزيع لم يسبق باداة تعريف الا انه معرف باضافة رقم " الرابع "*
*τεταρτη δε φυλακη της νυκτος απηλθεν προς αυτους ο ιησους περιπατων επι της θαλασσης**[13]*​*4-   **حالة **Predicate Nominative** اللى ناقشناها قبل كدا فى يوحنا 1:1 وهو ان ثيؤس معرفة حتى ولو لم يسبق باداة تعريف حسب قاعدة كولويل *
*5-   **لو فى تكملة تسبق المفعول به تعتبر معرفة حالة تسمى **Complement in Object-Complement Construction*
*زى فى يوحنا لما قال يدعو الله ابيه الخاص *
*δια τουτο ουν μαλλον εζητουν αυτον οι ιουδαιοι αποκτειναι οτι ου μονον ελυεν το σαββατον αλλα και πατερα ιδιον ελεγεν τον θεον ισον εαυτον ποιων τω θεω**[14]*​*فيعتبر كلمة الاب هنا معرفة لانها سبقت المفعول به المعرف *
*6-   **اسماء تسمى **Abstract Nouns** " معرفش ترجمة دقيقة ليها "زى كلمة فرح او ايمان او خلاص اللى بتعتبر انها معرفة بما انها اسماء وصفية او نوعية*
*مثال*
*﻿**αγιασον αυτους εν τη αληθεια σου ο λογος ο σος αληθεια εστιν **[15]*​*كلماتك هى الحق هنا كلمة الحق تعتبر معرفة *
*7-   **التركيب المضاف " قانون ابولنيوس "*
*زى كلمات " قوة الله ( متى 16:3 ) عهد الختان " اعمال 8:7 "*
*8-   **لو الكلمة مسبوقة بوصف زى " كل "*
*زى كل الليل ( لوقا 5:5)*
*كل دمعة ( رويا 4:21)*
*هنا الكلمة تعتبر معرفة*
*9-   **اخر حالة هى الاسماء العامة **generic **بمعنى انها توصف طائفة معينة من الناس او طبقة تعتبر معرفة حتى ولو لم يسبقها اداة تعريف*
*زى الزوجة مجد الزوج ( كورنتثوس الاولى 7:11 ) هنا كلمة الزوج كلمة عامة  لم تسبق باداة تعريف لكنها تعتبر معرفة لانها اسم ** generic *

*دى الحالات التى يمكن ان يكون الاسم فيها غير مسبوق باداة تعريف ولكن يعتبر معرفا*

*والحالة فى تيطس لم تخضع لاى حالة اعرابية فيها بل هى نكرة على عكس الحالة الاعرابية لنفس الكلمة فى نفس الاصحاح*


*نعيش ونعلمك 

يتبع *
 [1]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, _Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 427.​ 
[2]W. Stanley Outlaw, "Commentary on the Books of 1 Timothy, 2 Timothy & Titus" In , in _1 Thessalonians Through Philemon_, ed. Robert E. Picirilli, First Edition, The Randall House Bible Commentary (Nashville, TN: Randall House Publications, 1990), 390.​ 
art. (definate) article​ 
[3]Max Zerwick and Mary Grosvenor, _A Grammatical Analysis of the Greek New Testament_, Originally Published Under Title: Analysis Philologica Novi Testamenti Graeci; Translated, Revised and Adapted by Mary Grosvenor in Collaboration With the Author. (Rome: Biblical Institute Press, 1974), 649.​ 
[4]Daniel C. Arichea and Howard Hatton, _A Handbook on Paul's Letters to Timothy and to Titus_, UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (New York: United Bible Societies, 1995), 293.​ 
[5]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Tit 1:3.​ 
[6]James Swanson, Brooke Foss Westcott and Fenton John Anthony Hort, _The Swanson New Testament Greek Morphology : Westcott-Hort Edition_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2003), Tit 1:4.​ 
[7]James Swanson, Brooke Foss Westcott and Fenton John Anthony Hort, _The Swanson New Testament Greek Morphology : Westcott-Hort Edition_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2003), Tit 2:10.​ 
[8]James Swanson, Brooke Foss Westcott and Fenton John Anthony Hort, _The Swanson New Testament Greek Morphology : Westcott-Hort Edition_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2003), Tit 3:4.​ 
[9]James Swanson, Brooke Foss Westcott and Fenton John Anthony Hort, _The Swanson New Testament Greek Morphology : Westcott-Hort Edition_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2003), Tit 3:6.​ 
[10]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, _Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 427.​ 
[11]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Lk 5:8.​ 
[12]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Lk 5:12.​ 
[13]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Mt 14:25.​ 
[14]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Jn 5:18.​ 
[15]William G. Pierpont and Maurice A. Robinson, _The New Testament in the Original Greek : According to the Byzantine/Majority Textform_ (Roswell, GA: The Original Word Publishers, 1995, c1991), Jn 17:17.​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*لغة تيطس 13:2*​
*والادب اليونانى العبرى القديم*​*بالفعل احنا انهينا اقتباستين عبط نزلهم هذا السلفى الجويهل بسيل من المراجع اثبتت جهله *
*واثبتنا ان جل الاباء اليونان قبل جرانفيل شارب بقرون استخدموا تلك النصوص لاثبات لاهوت المسيح *
*وان لا يوجد اى اعتراض حقيقة الى الان على ان التركيب هذا يشير للمسيح *
*والاهم من هذا هو دراسة الادب اليونانى القديم لنعرف ان هذا التركيب يشير للمسيح فقط*
*يقول وليم مونس ان فى اللغة الهللينية هذة اللغة تشير لشخص واحد*
*فمثلا بطليموس قيل عنه انه االاله العظيم والمنعم والمخلص وكلهم بيشيروا لنفس الشخصية *
*τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ εὐεργέτου καὶ σωτῆρος **[**ἐπιφανοῦς**]** εὐχαρίστου**, “the great god, benefactor, and savior, [manifest one,] beneficent one[1] *

*The phrase **θεὸς καὶ σωτήρ**, “God and savior,” was a set phrase in Hellenistic language (P. Wendland, ZNW 5 [1904] 335–53; Moehlmann, “Theos Soter”; Spicq, 1:249–51; 2:640; id., Agape dans le Nouveau Testament, 3 vols. [Paris: Gabalda, 1958–59] 3:31 n. 3) and always referred to one person[2] *​*فكلمة الله والمخلص فى اللغة الهللينية دائما تشير لشخص واحد*

*ويقول مولتون ان الصيغة وجدت فى العصر البطلمى وتتطبق على الملوك المؤلهين وعرض مثال لنفس الصيغة قيلت عن بطليموس وقال ان بالتاكيد ان العبارة هن تشير لشخص واحد*
*The formula runs **ἐν ὀνόματι τοῦ κυρίου καὶ δεσπότου Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ τοῦ θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν, καὶ τῆς δεσποίνης ἡμῶν τῆς ἁγίας θεοτόκου, κτλ.** A curious echo is found in the Ptolemaic formula applied to the deified kings: thus GH 15 (ii/b.c.), **τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ εὐεργέτου καὶ σωτῆρος [ἐπιφανοῦς] εὐχαρίστου**. The phrase here is, of course, applied to one person[3] *​*ويقول جيمس مولتون كلام مهم جدا التشابه او الالفه مع الالوهية الابدية التى تتفاخر بنفسها فى البرديات والنقوشات فى العصرين البطلمى والامبرواطورى يدعم بقوة رائ **Wendland** ان المسيحين من الربع الاخير من القرن الاول **الحقوا بسيدهم الالهى لغة مميزة التى كانت تنتحل بصورة اثمة لانفسهم بواسطة بعض الاردياء*
*Familiarity with the everlasting apotheosis that flaunts itself in the papyri and inscriptions of Ptolemaic and Imperial times, lends strong support to Wendland’s contention that Christians, from the latter part of i/a.d. onward, deliberately annexed for their Divine Master the phraseology that was impiously arrogated to themselves by some of the worst of men.[4] *​*فاللغة الهليينية فى ذلك العصر تشير بقوة ان تلك العبارة التى ورد لها مثيل فى الادب الهللينى كانت تشير للسيد الالهى الواحد *
*اذ يقول مايكل موس ان غالبا فى العالم الوثنى جملة الله والمخلص كانت صيغة تستخدم للدلالة على اله واحد*
*frequently in the pagan world the phrase “God and Savior” is used as a formula to apply to a single deity[5] *​*حتى فى الادب العبرى فان عبارة " الله والمخلص " تشير للاله الواحد " يهوه "*
*يقول روبيرتسون ان " الله والمخلص " هو لقب شائع فى الحديث الدينى الهليينى واليهودى وعادة يمثل اله واحد ففى الكتابات اليهودية كان تستخدم ليهوه ويعبر عن ادعاءات الحكام الرومان واليونان " بطليموس ويوليوس وقيصر "*
*“God and Savior” was a title current in Hellenistic and Jewish religious discourse and usually denoted a single deity. As such, in Jewish writings it was used of YHWH, while elsewhere it was used to express the claims of Greek and Roman rulers (Ptolemy, Julius Caesar),**[6]*​*واخيرا يقول توماس لى ان تاريخيا المصطلح " الله والمخلص " كانت صيغة جمعية فى الديانات الوثنية فى هذا الوقت للاشارة لشكل الهى واحد فى هذا السياق التاريخى من المعقول افتراض انه يفهم للاشارة لشكل واحد*
*Historically, the term “god and savior” was commonly combined in pagan religions of that time in reference to a single divine figure. In this historical context it is reasonable to assume they would be understood as referring to a single figure[7] *​*فحتى التفسير التاريخى للقب مقارنة بنظيره فى الادب اللهلينى واليهودى فى هذا الوقت هذا التركيب يشير لاله واحد " يهوه فى الحالة العبرانى وقادة الرومان فى الديانات الوثنية " فالسياق التاريخى للنص يشير ان النص يشير لشخص واحد دعى " الله العظيم والمخلص "*

*يتبع ...*

*انت اللى جبته نفسك لازم تستفزنى يا اخى*

 [1]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, _Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 428.​ 
_ZNW __Zeitschrift für die neutestamentliche Wissenschaft_​ 
Spicq C. Spicq, _Notes de Lexicographie_ OBO 22, Editions Universitaires Fribourg Suidde (1978)​ 
[2]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, _Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 428.​ 
[3]James Hope Moulton, _A Grammar of New Testament Greek, Volume 1: Prolegomena._, Vol. 1: 2d Ed., With Corrections and Additions. (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 2006), 84.​ 
[4]James Hope Moulton, _A Grammar of New Testament Greek, Volume 1: Prolegomena._, Vol. 1: 2d Ed., With Corrections and Additions. (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 2006), 84.​ 
[5]C. Michael Moss, _1, 2 Timothy & Titus_, The College Press NIV commentary (Joplin, Mo.: College Press, 1994), Tit 2:14.​ 
[6]Philip H. Towner, _The Letters to Timothy and Titus_, The New International Commentary on the New Testament (Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 2006), 756.​ 
[7]Thomas D. Lea and Hayne P. Griffin, vol. 34, _1, 2 Timothy, Titus_, electronic ed., Logos Library System; The New American Commentary (Nashville: Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2001, c1992), 313.​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

وينر واعترافه 

سبق وناقشنا ادعاء وينر بخصوص نص تيطس وانه مبنى على " اساس عقيدىط وليس اساس لغوى وعرضنا ذلك قبلا

ولكن اليوم ساقدم من كلمات وينر نفسه كيف انه اعترف برفضه ان النص يشير للمسيح هو سبب عقائدى وليس نحوى


*[FONT=&quot]زيادة على ما قدمناه بخصوص ان كلمة مخلص ليست نكرة يقول توماس لى ان وينر قال ان اداة التعريف قبل سوتير " مخلص " حذفت والكلمة معرفة باضافة " نحن " ويقول ان وينر نفسه اعترف انه قدم حجته بسبب قناعات عقائدية مستنتجا من تعلم بولس ان الرسول لم يدعو المسيح بالله العظيم فحثنى ان ابينانه لا صعوبة لغوية لاخذ المخلص والمسيح بنفسه كفعول ثانى *​
*[FONT=&quot]G. B. Winer (A Grammar of the Idiom of the New Testament, 7th ed. [Andover: Draper: 1881], 130) argues: “The Article is omitted before [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σωτῆρος[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] because the word is made definite by the Genitive [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἡμῶν[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot], and the apposition precedes the proper name: of the great God and of our Saviour Jesus Christ.” Interestingly, however, Winer admits that he presents this argument because “doctrinal convictions, deduced from Paul’s teaching, that this apostle could not have called Christ the great God, induced me to show that there is no grammatical obstacle to taking [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]σωτ.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] … [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Χριστου[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] by itself as a second object” (130, n. 2). Cf. M. Zerwick, Biblical Greek (Rome: Pontifical Biblical Institute, 1963), 60, para. 185.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وينر بنفسه جابها على بلاطة وقال ان سبب استبعاده ان يكون المسيح اطلق عليه الله العظيم فى هذا النص " قناعات عقائدية "[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] نص كلام وينر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​






*تيطس 13:2 لاسباب تقع فى النظام العقائدى لبولس لا اعتبر ان كلمة " سوتير " مفعول ثان للمسيح مع الله

ثم ادعى ان كلمة مخلص معرفة باضافة كلمة " نحن "

يعنى هو بنفسه اعترض ان سبب رفضه وضع الله ومخلص انهم بيشيروا للمسيح هو سبب عقائدى*


*وفى نفس الصفحة قال كلام صادم يصفعك صفعة مدوية
قال ان فى الملاحظات اعلان لا يعنى انكار ان كلمة " مخلصنا " هو مفعول ثانى معتمدين على اداة التعريف " توى " فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط فقط  الحجية العقائدية المستخلصة من تعليم بولس لم يلقب فيها المسيح بلقب الله فهذا حثنى ان ابين انه لا يوجد حائل لغوى لاخذ كلمة مخلص كمفعول به ثان " معنى ان الله ومخلص يشيروا للمسيح "
*





*وينر هنا بيصفعك على قفاك صفعة معتبرة اذ هو نفسه اعترف ان يمكن لغويا فهم ان مخلص مفعول به ثانى للمسيح مع كلمة الله ولا يوجد مانع لغوى لكن انا المانع عندى هو عقائدى وليس لغوى *

*وهو ليس تخصصه من الاساس كنحوى هو يتكلم على تفسير عقائدى للنص وليس نحويا*
*
هذا ما قاله والاس فى نفس الكتاب المشار اليه سابقا*






*جورج بندكت وينر اعظم النحويين لليونانى فى القرن ال 19 فى هذة العباره يتكلم خارج عن حقله او مجاله اذ اعطى رائ لا ساسا له من الصحة معتمدا على تفسير لاهوتى*

*ففكرته العقائدية ان بولس لم يستخدم لقب "ثيؤس " مع المسيح وبالتالى تحاشى فهم نص تيطس ان " ثيؤس " تشير للمسيح فكرة ملهاش اساس من الصحة *

​ *[FONT=&quot]ورد روبرتسون على " الحجية العقائدية غير اللغوية " لوينر وقال 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] ان وينر انحرف عن استقامته المعتادة فى قواعد النحو فى بطرس الثانية 1:1 وعلى اساس ارضية عقائدية رفض قوة اداة التعريف الواحدة فى تيطس [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لكن النظام العقائدى لبولس فى فيليبى 9:2 وكولوسى 15:1 دون ان نذكر رومية والاعمال لا يمنع[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المغزى الطبيعى لاداة التعريف الواحدة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]w[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]iner departs from his usual rectitude in not insisting on strict grammar for 2 Pet. 1:1. So also on doctrinal grounds he denies the force of the one article in Titus 2:13 [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ἐπιφάνειαν τῆς δόξης τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]. But Paul’s doctrinal system in Phil. 2:9 and Col. 1:15–19; 2:9, not to mention Rom. 9:5 and Acts 20:28, does not forbid the natural import of the one article here.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *يتبع ...... قال فضيحة قال دا انا هنفخك لغاية ما تفرقع فى ايدى*
[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Thomas D. Lea and Hayne P. Griffin, vol. 34, _1, 2 Timothy, Titus_, electronic ed., Logos Library System; The New American Commentary (Nashville: Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2001, c1992).​ 
[FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]A. T. Robertson, _A Short Grammar of the Greek New Testament, for Students Familiar With the Elements of Greek_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2009), 75.​ 

  .​[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*التفسير اللاهوتى *​ *الابيفانيا وصف للابن*​*ولم يوصف بها الاب اطلاقا*​​*
*​ *عرضنا الحجية اللغوية والتاريخية والتفسير الابائى المجمع على اطلاق النص على يسوع المسيح *
*التفسير اللاهوتى ايضا يؤيد النظرة الابائية بخصوص ان " الله والمخلص " يشير للمسيح وحده*
*النص يقول اننا نتظور ظهور الله كلمة **επιφανειαν** فى النص اليونانى لا تشير فى العهد الجديد وخصوصا كتابات بولس لله الاب " غير المرئى " فالظهور منصب على يسوع الذى سيستعلن فى اخر الزمان وهذا ما ننتظر مجيئه *
*يقول توماس لى ان مصطلح " ظهور " ابيفانيا الذى ورد 4 مرات فى الرسائل الرعوية وفى تسالونكى 8:2 يشير دائما ليسوع *
*the referent of the term “appearing” (epiphaneia), which occurs four times in the Pastorals (1 Tim 6:14; 2 Tim 1:10; 4:1, 8) and elsewhere only in 2 Thess 2:8, is always Jesus[1] *​ 
*ويقول وليم مونس *
*الظهور فى بولس دائما يشير لعودة يسوع الثانية ولم يشير اطلاقا لله*
*فظهور الله هو ظهور يسوع*
*. Yet **ἐπιφάνεια**, “appearing,” in Paul always refers to Jesus’ second coming and never to God. The appearance of God is therefore the appearance of Jesus (2 Thess 2:8; 1 Tim 6:14; 2 Tim 1:9–10; 4:1, 8; Titus 2:13).[2] *​ *ويقول دانيال ارشيا ان ربما من الافضل اخذ الظهور كاشارة للمجئ الثانى للمسيح يسوع الوقت الذى فيه سيستعلن مجده*
*It is probably best to take appearing as referring to the second coming of Jesus Christ, during which time his glory will be revealed[3] *​ *ويقول فيليب شاف و جون لانج انه واضح من حقيقة ان بولس نسب الظهور للابن وليس للاب غير المرئى*​ *as is clear also from the fact that Paul ascribes an “appearing” to the Son (comp. 1 Tim. 6:14; 2 Tim. 4:1, 8), but not to the Father, who is “invisible[4] *​ *ويقول سبينس منتظرين الامل المبارك وظهور مجد الاله العظيم هذا هو وصف الظهور الثانى للرب الذى عبر عنه انه فى مجد ابيه . ظهور المسيح سيكون ظهور الله العظيم وليس ظهور الاب الذى له لم ينسب مصطلح " ابيفانيا " ولكن للاب الذى هو بهاء مجد الاب*​ *Looking for the blessed hope, and the appearing of the glory of the great God**. This is a description of the second coming of the Lord, of whom it is expressly said that he will “come in the glory of his Father” (Matt. 16:27; Mark 8:38). The appearing of Christ will be the appearing of the glory of the great God, not the appearing of God the Father, to whom the term **ἐπιφανεία** is never applied, but of the Son, who is the Brightness of his Father’s glory. [5] *​ ​ *هنا سبينس يقول ان بولس وصف ظهور المسيح الثانى انه ظهور الله العظيم*
*لان مصطلح ابيفانيا " ظهور " يعطى للابن ولم يعطى اطلاقا للاب *
*ويقول كيلى ان العبارة ربما مقتبس من ترنيمة مسيحية او صيغة ليتورجية تحتوى على تعابير لتوقعات اخروية للكنسة الاولى المنتظرة مجئ الرب الثانى عن يمين الله للكاتب هذا التوقع مازال حى وحقيقة وهذا مؤكد بتاريخ الرسالة المبكر*
*The sentence (it is perhaps an excerpt from a Christian hymn or liturgical formula) contains a glowing expression of the eschatological expectation of the primitive Church, which impatiently awaited the Lord’s second coming at the right hand of God. For the writer this expectation is still vivid and real, and this confirms the early date of the letter.**[6]* ​ *ويكمل الكاتب ويقول ان من اسباب قبول فكرة ان كل من لقب " الله العظيم " و " المخلص " يشيروا للمسيح هو نقصان موازيات فى اى مكان فى العهد الجديد لوصف الله ك " العظيم " و " ظهور " الله*
*the lack of parallels elsewhere in the N.T. to the description of God as ‘great’ and to an ‘appearing’ of God**[7]* ​ *فلم يوجد فى العهد الجديد اطلاقا وصف لله الاب بانه سيظهر فى اخر الايام هذا الوصف اعطى فقط ليسوع الابن*
*فالكاتب هنا وضع ظهور المسيح فى المجئ الثانى بانه ظهور " الله العظيم " *
*فلم ينسب فى العهد الجديد وبالاخص رسائل بولس اننا ننتظر ظهور " الله الاب " بل الكنيسة كانت منتظرة ظهور " يسوع المسيح " الذى وصف هنا فى تيطس بانه ظهور " الله العظيم "*

*يتبع .... لسه بدرى *

 [1]Thomas D. Lea and Hayne P. Griffin, vol. 34, _1, 2 Timothy, Titus_, electronic ed., Logos Library System; The New American Commentary (Nashville: Broadman & Holman Publishers, 2001, c1992), 313.​ 
[2]William D. Mounce, vol. 46, _Word Biblical Commentary : Pastoral Epistles_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 429.​ 
[3]Daniel C. Arichea and Howard Hatton, _A Handbook on Paul's Letters to Timothy and to Titus_, UBS handbook series; Helps for translators (New York: United Bible Societies, 1995), 293.​ 
[4]John Peter Lange, Philip Schaff, J. J. van Oosterzee and George E. Day, _A Commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Titus_ (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2008), 17.​ 
[5]_The Pulpit Commentary: Titus_, ed. H. D. M. Spence-Jones (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2004), 27.​ 
[6]J. N. D. Kelly, _Black's New Testament Commentary: The Pastoral Epistles_ (Peabody, MA: Hendrickson Publishers, 1963), 246.​ 
[7]J. N. D. Kelly, _Black's New Testament Commentary: The Pastoral Epistles_ (Peabody, MA: Hendrickson Publishers, 1963), 246.​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*ادخل يا محمد يا سلفى متقفش زى الحرامية على باب المنتدى ( وان كنت على الحقيقة اصلا شبه الحرامية ) بزى كفار قريش اللى انت لابسه دى


*
*
                               الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 2)  

فضيحة ايه يلا .. فضيحة ايه ياض . انت صدقت نفسك ولا ايه ... انت فكرنى مسلم يلا .. دا مفيش موضوع دخلته يا سلفى  غير لما خرجت منه بعيل

عيل بصمجى مقتبس حرف واحد ورد عليه زى الرجالة بيقولى فضيحة 

عضويتك مفعلة اهى يا جاهل

حارس العقيدة 

لو بتتمتع فعلا بصفات الرجولة يا بتاع " امبروز " اقتبس كلامى كله ورد عليه

قال فضيحة قال 

بكرة نكمل بمفاجات اكتر واكتر  
*


----------



## e-Sword (30 مايو 2015)

هو لسة فى مفأجات ، انا لو منة كنت بطلت كتابة و اتكسفت من نفسي ، مفيش اى حاجة جابها لم يتم الرد عليها ،، و مفيش اى حاجة هو رد عليها .

موضوع رائع جداا يا دكتور يوحنا .


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

> هو لسة فى مفأجات ، انا لو منة كنت بطلت  كتابة و اتكسفت من نفسي ، مفيش اى حاجة جابها لم يتم الرد عليها ،، و مفيش  اى حاجة هو رد عليها .



*فى كتير *, *هو لسه شاف حاجة*

اولا هو من ناحية الكتابة هو مبيكتبش اصلا علشان يبطل *يعنى انتاجه صفر ملوش اى قيمة هو مجرد اراجوز بيدور على اى كلمتين على النت يدخل يرزعهم فى موضوع يا صابت يا خابت وكل مرة يتفضح ويطلع يجرى على منتداه *

*استراتيجية المسلم السلفى اقتبس اى كلمة من النص واطلع اجرى بيها وسيبك من الباقى اللى مش هتعرف ترد عليه فقط لحفظ ماء الوجه مش لاجل البحث لانهم فشلة بيجروا ورا سراب " مراهقين " فكريا مفكر اننا بنهزر وبنلعب مش ايدينا طويلة لو حد فكر يهزر معانا

*

*فاللى احنا بنعمله اننا بنسد عليه كل الطرق وبنفكره انه عيل فاشل مردش على حاجة اصلا 

وياتى الفاشل يقول " فضيحة " هو فعلا فضيحة لمعتوه قدم له عشرات المراجع لاثبات ما نقوله بالحرف وما كان منه سوى الهروب المخزى وعدم التعليق على حرف واحد ما قدم

متشلش فى نفسك يا محمد وحاول تهدى انا عارف انك فى حالة هيجان من الصبح وقربت تكسر الكمبيوتر وبتقول يا رتنى ما دخلت المنتدى ولا عملت نفسى فلحوس واتحديته  ... فالقادم اقسى واقسى واقسى واقسى ساجعلك تندم يوما ما انت اتحديتنا يا فاشل فى شئ يا بتاع دبانة الرسول اللى طلعت نحلة

انت اخرك تصلح عجل ... نصيحة منى ملكش اانت فى الحوارات 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*الموضوع القادم " قاعدة جرانفيل شارب " على مر التاريخ نقدها ونقد النقد واثبات صلاحيتها للتطبيق وهقدم ليك مفاجات عمرك ما سمعت عنها بس الموضوع طويل  

مش انا يالا اللى تتدخل على جوجل تتدورله على كلمتين 

العنوان غلط *


----------



## حنا السرياني (30 مايو 2015)

بَعْد كل هذا الدعك سيقتطع كلامك و سيرد علىك بطريقة انتقائية ان تجرء و رد
بس الشئ اللي بيضحك ان سلفي شبه حفار القبور يريد ان يهزمنا في المسيحيات


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*يقول هوارد مارشال الابيفانيا هو مصطلح ينسب لظهور الابن وليس لله الاب *

*Epiphany’ is a term elsewhere applied to the appearing of the Son, not of God (the Father). Nowhere do we hear of the parousia of the Father (Hanson, 184f.; Schnackenburg 1970:358). To this it can be objected that it is the glory of God, not God himself who is manifested here [1] *​ *ويقول تشارلز اليكوت ان ابيفانيا هو مصطلح ينسب للابن ولم ينسب اطلاقا للاب*
*that ἐπιφάνεια is a term specially and peculiarly applied to the Son, and never to the Father[2] *​ 
*وتعليقا على " الشهادة الابائية " فى صالح تفسير النص على انه يشير للمسيح قال تشارلز بملاحظة اثنين من اباء ما قبل نيقية " كلمينضدس السكندرى و هيبوليتوس المقتبس اقوالهم بواسطة Wordsw والجزء الاعظم من الكتاب ما بعد نيقية متقين على هذا التفسير حينما نزن كل هذة الادلة يبدو انه من الصعب مقاومة الاقناع بان ربنا المبارك هنا دعى الله العظيم وهذا نص مباشر وواضح ليعلن الالوهية وازلية الابن*
*observe that appy. two of the ante-Nicene (Clem. Alex. Protrept. § 7, Vol. i. p. 7, ed. Potter, and Hippolytus, quoted by Wordsw.), and the great bulk of post-Nicene writers (see Middleton, Gr, Art. p. 393, ed. Rose, Wordsworth, Six Letters, p. 67 sq.) concurred in this interpretation,—when we candidly weigh all this evidence, it does indeed seem difficult to resist the conviction that our blessed Lord is here said to be our μέγας Θεός, and that this text is a direct, definite, and even studied declaration of the divinity of the Eternal Son[3] *​ 
*تعالى نقارن بين كلامى وبين كلام تشارلز لنرى من فينا مدلس ايها المعتوه*
*انا قولت ان الاغلبية العظمى من الاباء اليونان تبنوا رؤية ان النص يشير للمسيح وتشالز قال نفس الكلام the great bulk of post-Nicene writers*
*انا قولت ان كل الادلة صعب انها تنقض الرؤية الخاصة بان النص يشير للمسيح وتشالز قال seem difficult to resist the conviction that our blessed Lord is here said to be our μέγας Θεός*
*انا قولت ان النص يشير لالوهية المسيح نصا وتشالز قال this text is a direct, definite, and even studied declaration of the divinity of the Eternal Son*

*يبقى تدليس ايه يا معتوه يا جاهل ونحن نتكلم بما قاله العلماء ؟؟؟*

*·       ملاحظة الست رسائل اللى وردوا فى النص هو اول رد فعل لقاعدة شارب هنتكلم عنها بالتفصيل وايه مضمونها لما نناقش تاريخية القاعدة وردود الفعل حولها*
*يقول دونالد جوثرى ان استخدام كلمة " ظهور " لم تستخدم اطلاقا لله مقدم دعم اضافى ان كل العبارة تشير للمسيح*
*The use of the word appearing, which is never used of God, further supports the ascription of the entire phrase to Christ.[4] *​ *تعليق اضافى على الترجمات القديمة *
*اولا *
*اللاتينية مفهاش اداة تعريف بالتالى هيكون غامض النص فيها يشير لايه *
*مارشال قال ان الترجمات القديمة ضد  رؤية ان النص يشير للمسيح فقط صحيح بالنسبة للاتينية والسريانية والارمينية بالرغم من ان اللاتينية والسريانية على الاغلب غامضين ففى الاخير " السريانى " وضع الضمير our بمعنى نحن مرتبط باسم واحد واقرن بكلمة " المخلص " فاصبح مخلصنا ولكن فى اليونانى تفهم انها تشير لكل من الله والمخلص*
*this is true of the Latin, Syriac, Coptic and Armenian. However, the Latin (adventum gloriae magni Dei et Salvatoris nostri Iesu Christi) and the Syriac are at most ambiguous (in the latter the possessive ‘our’ has to be attached to one noun. and it is suffixed to ‘Saviour’, whereas in the Gk.. it could be understood to refer to both ‘God’ and ‘Saviour’[5] *​ *بمعنى التركيب اللغوى اصلا فى الترجمات دى مختلف *
*يعنى اليونانى ربط كل من الله والمخلص بنفس اداة التعريف فاصبح الضمير our مرتبط بكل من المخلص والله اما فى السريانية اقرن الضمير بكلمة المخلص فقط فكان النص غامضا *
*ونقرا فى القاموس اللاهوتى للعهد الجديد*
*Among other examples of the attributing of the term Theos to Christ we may mention Tt. 2:13, which speaks of the δόξα τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν Χριστοῦ Ἰησοῦ[6] *​ *من بين الامثلة التى تنسب لقب الله للمسيح نذكر تيطس 13:2 الذى تكلم عن الله العظيم والمخلص الذى لنا يسوع المسيح*
*واكمل وقال ان كلا اللقبين مربطوين ب الضمير our فكلاهما يشيران للمسيح*
*The two attributes are here linked by the concluding ἡμῶν, so that they both refer to Chris[7] *​ *بمعنى ان بخلاف الترجمات القديمة اللى ربطت ضمير الملكية لكلمة المخلص فقط فى اليونانى كلا اللقبين " ثيؤس و سوتير " مربطوين بنفس ضمير الملكية ἡμῶν*
*وهذا رد اخر على وينر الذى ادعى بان كلمة المخلص معرفة بالضمير ἡμῶν ولكن فى الحقيقة ان كلا اللقبين مقترنين بنفس الضمير بمعنى الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح *
*يتبع انا فاضيلك بقة وحطيتك فى دماخى *
*
* *Hanson Hanson, A. T., The Pastoral Letters (Cambridge Bible Commentary. Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1966). The Pastoral Epistles (New Century Bible Commentary. London: Marshall Pickering, 1982; references are to this commentary and not the previous one).*​ 
*Schnackenburg *​ *Schnackenburg, R., ‘Christologie des Neuen Testaments’, in Mysterium Salutis (Einsiedeln: Benziger, 1970), III:1, 227–387 (espec. 355–60).*​ *Schnackenburg, R., The Church in the New Testament (London: Burns and Oates, 1974).*​ 
*[1]I. Howard Marshall and Philip H. Towner, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Pastoral Epistles (London; New York: T&T Clark International, 2004), 281.*​ 
*[2]Charles J. Ellicott, The Pastoral Epistles of St. Paul : With a Critical and Grammatical Commentary, and a Revised Translation. (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2008), 201.*​ 
*[3]Charles J. Ellicott, The Pastoral Epistles of St. Paul : With a Critical and Grammatical Commentary, and a Revised Translation. (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2008), 201.*​ 
*[4]Donald Guthrie, vol. 14, Pastoral Epistles: An Introduction and Commentary, Originally Published: 1990., Tyndale New Testament Commentaries (Nottingham, England: Inter-Varsity Press, 1990), 222.*​ 
*Gk. Greek*​ 
*[5]I. Howard Marshall and Philip H. Towner, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Pastoral Epistles (London; New York: T&T Clark International, 2004).*​ 
*[6]Theological Dictionary of the New Testament, ed. Gerhard Kittel, Geoffrey W. Bromiley, Gerhard Friedrich et al., electronic ed. (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans, 1964), 3:106.*​ 
*[7]Theological Dictionary of the New Testament, ed. Gerhard Kittel, Geoffrey W. Bromiley, Gerhard Friedrich et al., electronic ed. (Grand Rapids, MI: Eerdmans, 1964).*​


----------



## apostle.paul (30 مايو 2015)

*هل من فصلوا " الله العظيم " و " المخلص " *​*عن يسوع المسيح*​*ونسب الالقاب للاب *​*لها اهمية عقائدية فى نفى كمال الوهية المسيح فى هذا النص؟؟*​​*الاجابة لا وهستخدم عزرا اليوت كمثال*
*بيقول والتر لوك ان القضية هنا ليس لها اهمية عقائدية فى حتى على نظرية فصل المسيح هو مازال على مستوى الله العظيم كظهور مجده ويملك عمل يهوه الفعال للخلاص*
*The question is not one of doctrinal importance: on the theory of separation Jesus Christ is still placed on a level with the great God, as a manifestation of His glory, and as having effected Jehovah’s work of salvation[1] *​*بمعنى ان القضية ملهاش علاقة بالعقيدة فحتى نظرية فصل الشخصيتين فى النص مازال النص يقدم يسوع على انه ظهور مجد الاب وخلاص يهوه *
*ازاااااااااااااااى ؟*

*والتر شرح الكلام دا بالتفصيل *
*دكتور هورت ولانج وهينجل وسكينكل المقتبس اقوالهم فى عزرا ابوت صفحة 450 اخذوا كلمة " المجد " كمقابل ليسوع المسيح *
*فاصبح ظهوره هو ظهور مجد الله ومخلصنا بمعنى ان يسوع المسيح هو مجد الابالذى هو الله العظيم والمخلص*
*بنفس معنى الشيكناه او مجد الله *
*Dr. Hort (on Jas 2:1 and Add. Note, p. 103: and so Lange, von Hengel, Schenkel, quoted in Ezra Abbot, p. 450) takes τῆς δόξης as in apposition to Ἰησοῦ Χριστοῦ and governing τοῦ μεγάλου θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος ἡμῶν—“the appearing of him who is the glory of the great God and our Saviour”—i.e. of Jesus Christ, the glory of the Father, who is both the great God and our Saviour; supposing the thought of the Shechinah or the Glory of God (cf. Burney, Aramaic Origin of the Fourth Gospel, pp. 36, 37) to have been transferred almost as a fixed title to Christ, as the thought of the Word was transferred to Him in the Fourth Gospel.[2] *​*فهنا الفصل مكنش بين " الله " والمخلص "*
*لكن كان ربط يسوع المسيح بكلمة المجد *
*فاصبح ظهوره هو ظهور " الله العظيم والمخلص "*
*بالتالى حتى متبنى هذة النظرية وضعوه فى نفس المكانة لكن الفرق انهم قالوا ان لقبى " الله العظيم والمخلص " يخص الله الاب والمسيح يسوع هو ظهوره الممجد*

*لكن هذا ليس منطقيا  ان يسوع نفسه دعى مخلصنا فى هذة الرسالة والاسباب الموضحة تبدو فى صالح ان العبارة كلها تشير للمسيح*
*This is possible, but Jesus Christ has Himself been called “our Saviour” in this Epistle, 1:4, and the reasons urged above seem to decide in favour of referring the whole phrase to Jesus Christ[3] *​*فالجاهل الذى يظن ان من فصلوا بين الشخصيتين قد جردوا يسوع من الوهيته فى النص الحقيقة ان القضية غير عقائدية The question is not one of doctrinal importance لانهم حتى متبنين هذا الرائ وضعوا يسوع بكونه الظهور الممجد لله العظيم والمخلص *

*فهل مازال هناك مدلسين يتحدونا فيما عرضناه بزبالاتهم وجهالاتهم *
*[1]Walter Lock, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Pastoral Epistles (I & II Timothy and Titus) (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1924), 145.*​ 
*[2]Walter Lock, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Pastoral Epistles (I & II Timothy and Titus) (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1924), 145.*​ 
*[3]Walter Lock, A Critical and Exegetical Commentary on the Pastoral Epistles (I & II Timothy and Titus) (Edinburgh: T. & T. Clark, 1924), 146.*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*وبعد مرور اكثر من شهر كان ييدخل هذا السلفى " المذلول " ابو دقن معفنة منتداه كل يوم ومعرفش يكتب حرف واحد ويدخل فى موضوعى يقراه ويولول ويقول انا اللى جتبه لنفسى 

بيقول 

*


> *بعد غيااااب استاذى وتاج راسى ومعلمى  يعود بفضيحة *


*
ايوة مانا بغيب بغيب وبعود بالفضايح على دماخ العيال السلفية ام دقون منتنة اللى شبهك

شوفتنى وانا بفضحك

اجنن مش كدا ؟؟؟؟

*


> *يتبع إن شاء الله بفضح جهل هذا الغر .. لاجعلنك عبرة لنصارى المنتديات بحول الله *


*
هم النصارى ليهم منتديات

لا حول ولا قوة بالا بالله , دا الواد دماخه لسعت خالص

معلش دى اخرة  عربجى بيفك الخط بطلوع الروح و يتحدانا

دلوقتى المشاركات اللى تم هتك عرضك فيها هى الاتى


*
*المشاركة الاولى

المشاركة الثانية

المشاركة الثالثة

المشاركة الرابعة


المشاركة الخامسة

المشاركة السادسة

المشاركة السابعة

المشاركة الثامنة

المشاركة التاسعة

المشاركة العاشرة 

المشاركة الحادية عشر

المشاركة الثانية عشر

المشاركة الثالثة عشر 

المشاركة الرابعة عشر

المشاركة الخامسة عشر 

المشاركة السادسة عشر 

المشاركة السابعة عشر 

المشاركة الثامنة عشر

فهل مازلت تمتلك رجولة ام  فقدتها مع ما فقد من شرفك على ايدى المسيحين  لكى تقتبس كلامنا التى لم تمسه وترد _ ان استطعت _ مع ان ولا انت ولا امتك كلها تعرف تنقض حرف واحد كتبناه لانه مش كلامنا دا كلام العلماء 

ولا بتتكتثفى يا بيضة وبضطر تاخد جملة وتعلق عليها علشان تتدارى على الفضيحة

كدا او كدا انا هخليك تحرم تتكلم معايا تانى ولو شوفت اسمى مستقبلا هخليك تعمل بيبى على نفسك 
 *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


بقالك شهر وعشر ايام داخل طالع على المنتدى علشان تقول الكلمتين العبط دول

طيب وحياة الحاجة ما هزودلك كلمة عن اللى انا كتبته علشان اعرفك انت شيخ مسلم " مذلول صاغر " قدام قوتنا 

يتبع ......
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*



هذا  أنت الذي تواريت بعد الفضيحة ولم ترد إلا الساعة يا جاهل وكنت تدخل هنا  وترى فضيحتك بأم عينك ثم مكثت دهرا ثم أتيت مرة أخرى لعلك تنقذ هيبتك أمام  زملائك النصارى .. لكن هيهات

أنقر للتوسيع...

تصدق وتؤمن بمين ؟؟؟؟

لا هتؤمن بمين دا انت عيل سلفى وثنى

تصدق وتنكح مين 

انا مشفتش اصلا موضوع فى منتداك الاهبل غير لما كلمتك فى موضوع منقذ السقار ونزلت الموضوع دا ودخلت قريته ساتعها حسب بقرف واشمئزاز قولت ايه العقليات العبيطة دى اللى سايب موضوع بيعج بمعلومات اول مرة يسمع عنها وعلق على موضوع ثانوى وياريت ما علق دا اثبت اللى احنا بنقوله 

احنا موضعينا مبيتردش عليها لاننا بنعرض اللى قاله العلماء وبس مش مدلسين كحال امتكم 

*


> *على فكرة أنا منتظر تقولي مين اللي كان معايا ويملي علي ما أكتبه .. ومنتظر تفضحني فيما ادعيته علي ومبيَّن هنا في الموضوع.*


*
مخابراتنا معلوماتها سرية مبتطلعش برا 

*


> *كلامك مصور اهو
> بقى كلمة (المخلص) نكرة ?!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*

اكيد متعلمتهاش فى جامع يا ابن دقن معفنة يا سلفى 

تعالى اعلمك ازاى تقرا كلام العلماء امثالى يا حتة حشرة 

قاعدة جرانفيل بتقول ايه اصلا

**When the copulative και connects two nouns of the same case, [viz. nouns (either substantive or adjective, or participles) of personal description, respecting office, dignity, affinity, or connexion, and attributes, properties, or qualities, good or ill], if the article ὁ, or any of its cases, precedes the first of the said nouns or participles, and is not repeated before the second noun or participle, the latter always relates to the same person that is expressed or described by the first noun or participle: i.e. it denotes a farther description of the first-named person*​  .




*بتقول لو فى اسمين من نفس النوع وضع قبل الاول باداة تعريف والتانى لم يسبقه اداة تعريف فيكون كلا الوصفين ينطبقوا على نفس الاسم

قول وينر اللى رفض القاعدة قال ما احنا ممكن نعتبر ان كلمة المخلص المتبوعة ب " نحن " يمكن ان تكون معرفة بتلك الاضافة  *

*راجع كلام معلمك واستاذك يا حتة عيل بريالة *




> *هذا  الكلام الذى عرضه كحجة لمن رفضوا تطبيق كلا اللقبين على المسيح هو حجية  وينر " سيتم التعليق عليها " اما نحويا فكلمة مخلصنا فى النص نكرة بالفعل*
> *فمثلا زيرويك يقول ان اداة التعريف الواحدة تفضل تفسير العبارة كلها على المسيح*
> *. **τοῦ…θεοῦ καὶ σωτῆρος…ριστοῦ**: the one **﻿**art.**﻿** favours interpreting the whole phrase of Christ[3*​


*يعنى فى اداة تعريف واحدة سبقت كلا الاسمين ولم تعرف كلمة المخلص بمعزل عن كلمة الله كما قال وينر انها معرفة باضاة كلمة نحن *

*راجع كلامى يا حشرة *



> *ثانيا  دانيال ارشيا ان نحويا يوجد اداة تعريف واحدة فى العبارة قبل الله ومفترض  ان توجد قبل المخلص ايضا فحرفيا النص اليونانى يقرا " لله والمخلص الذى لنا  " هذة الحجية تخبرنا اكثر لو اخذنا فى اعتبرنا ان كلمة المخلص وردت 5 مرات  فى تيطس وفى الخمس مرات باداة تعريف*


*فدا كان ردا على حجة وينر ان كلمة " مخلص " يمكن ان تكون معرفة بمعزل عن اضافتها لكلمة " الله " لكى ينفى تطبيق جرانفيل 

واوردت له كافة الحالات التى يكون فيها الاسم معرفا حتى ولو لم يكن مسبوقا باداة تعريف وفى هذة الحالة لا يمكن ان تكون كلمة مخلص " معرفة " باضافة نحن *


اما فى التركيب اللغوى حسب القاعدة فارتباط كلا الاسمين باداة تعريف واحدة يجعل كلا الاسمين مربوطين بنفس *ضمير الملكية our ونفس اداة التعريف tou 

فاداة التعريف tou والملكية our ينطبقوا لكلا الاسمين *

*ودا اللى استاذك ومعلمك برضة قاله *



> *الاخير  " السريانى " وضع الضمير our بمعنى نحن مرتبط باسم واحد واقرن بكلمة "  المخلص " فاصبح مخلصنا ولكن فى اليونانى تفهم انها تشير لكل من الله  والمخلص*
> *this is true of the Latin, Syriac, Coptic and Armenian. However, the Latin (adventum gloriae magni Dei et Salvatoris nostri Iesu Christi)  and the Syriac are at most ambiguous (in the latter the possessive  ‘our’ has to be attached to one noun. and it is suffixed to ‘Saviour’,  whereas in the Gk.. it could be understood to refer to both ‘God’ and ‘Saviour’[5] *​*بمعنى التركيب اللغوى اصلا فى الترجمات دى مختلف *
> *يعنى اليونانى ربط كل من  الله والمخلص بنفس اداة التعريف فاصبح الضمير our مرتبط بكل من المخلص  والله اما فى السريانية اقرن الضمير بكلمة المخلص فقط فكان النص غامضا *


*يبقى انت يا محمد يا سلفى يا ابو دقن منتنة بصمجى ومتفهمش شرح العلماء ولالا ؟*



> سحقا للبرونيكس الذي جعل منك محاورا بائسا


*مش احسن لما ابقى زيك انت والبغل صاحبك قاعدين تلعبوا على النت *

فى عندك اى زبالات تانية يا بصمجى يا ابن دقن منتنة اعلق عليها ؟؟؟

*ياريتك انت تسترجل وتعلق علينا مع انى عارفك حتة عيل ولا عمرك تعملها *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*مش عايز ليبرونكس*

*طيب خد يا سيدى كتاب برا الليبرونكس*

*لروبيرت بومان*









*اداة التعريف " توى " فى كل الحالات الاخرى فى تيطس سبقت كلمة المخلص ما عدا تيطس 13:2
الشرح الواضح لهذا الاستثناء ان لقب مخلصنا مربوط بنفس اداة التعريف المسبوقة بكلمة الله العظيم*


*يبقى لو استبعدنا قاعدة شارب خالص الاسم فى تيطس 13:2 مش مسبوق باداة تعريف ولا يوجد فى الحالات الاعرابية التى يكون فيها الاسم النكرة معرفا حتى ولو لم يسبقه اداة تعريف وجود هذة الحالة *" ودا ضد حجية وينر "


*لكن القراءة الطبيعية للنص يقول ان كلا اللقبين مسبوقين باداة تعريف واحدة **فالاداة ربطت كلا الاسمين المعطوفين  ببعض *

*انت فاهم اصلا حاجة من اللى احنا بنقوله دا *

*معرفش ايش دخل العيال السلفية ام دقون منتنة فى حوارات العلماء *​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*وزيادة على انك انسان جاهل ومش عارف تقرا كلامنا فكيف سترد عليه وانت لا تفهم اصلا   

افتح المشاركة دى كدا يا لطخ لما عرضنا ان حجية وينر هى لاهوتية وليس نحوية واعترف هو بنفسه انه يمكن ان ناخذ كلمة المخلص كفعول به ثان للمسيح فيكون كلا الاسمين منطبقين على المسيح استنادا لاداة تعريف واحدة

انا قولت ايه

*


> *[FONT=&quot]زيادة على ما قدمناه بخصوص ان كلمة مخلص ليست نكرة*


*

فكلمة مخلص حسب التركيب الحالى وبعيدا عن حجية وينر بانها معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية هى ليست نكرة لانها معرفة بنفس اداة التعريف المسبوقة بكلمة الله " ودى اصلا قاعدة شارب " 


جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل وبصمجى زى كل القطيع 


*[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*تصدق وتؤمن بايه

انت عيل رزقك فى رجلك

جبتلك كتاب جديد نوفى سنة 2008 بيقول بالحرف الشرح اللى ابو شخة اعترض عليه لا ومين  Murray J. Harris

يعنى لو ترجمت كلامى فى المنتدى هتلاقى هو المكتوب في كتاب مورى هاريس 

بقولك انت عيل مرزق

يلا انجز بقة واكتب قرفك وهبلك خلينى امرمك بكرامة اهلك الارض بالعلم

مش قادر استنى ايدى سخنة وعايزة تنزل ترن على قفاك يا سلفى     **
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*ابو شخة " محمد " السلفى ابو دقن مقملة

بيقول

*


> *اتحداك أن تخرج لي عالما وااااااااااااااااااااحدا قال أن كلمة المخلص هنا نكرة يا نكرة
> الفريقان المتجادلان حول هذه القاعدة من العلماء كلٌ يجعل كلمة (المخلص) معرفة وهذا يقول نكرة ههههههههههههههه
> الله المستعان*


*


وبعد ان اثبتنا انه جلدة حنفية مش بس بيدلس على العلماء
لا دا مش عارف يقرا كلامى ولا فهمه

طيب خد من التقيل على سيدك

هنقتبس من كتاب 




لمورى هاريس







ما هو غير قابل للجدال 

غير قابل للجدال

غير قابل للجدال 

indisputable

ان كلمة مخلصنا فى الرسائل الرعوية تكون مسبوقية باداة تعريف
articular
فى سبع حالات

ووردت غير معرفة 
anarthrous


فقط فى تيموثاوس الاولى 1:1 وتيطس 13:2


وردت ايه تانى يا بروفيسور مورى 

غير معرفة يا بغل يا ابن البغل 






شايفها يا بصمجى 


ويكمل ان الاستثناء فى هذا العدد ليه تفسير ايجابى

ولكن الكلام بانه لا حاجة لنا هنا باداة تعريف قبل كلمة مخلص لا يتوافق مع باقى لغة الرسائل الرعوية
اللى اوضحت ان اداة التعريف توضع بصورة طبيعية قبل كلمة مخلصنا



وعلق فى الاخر قال ايه

وقال ان الكلام دا ضد كلام وينر بان مخلص معرفة بضمير الملكية نحن واضافة اداة التعريف غير ضرورية


**مورى هاريس وصف كلمة سوتير هنا فى نص تيطص بانها anarthrous على عكس كل الحالات الاخرى فى الرسائل الرعوية اللى اتت معرفة articular وبيقول ان الاستثناء دا ليه سبب ايجابى مش اعتباطى وضد وينر فى حجته اننا مش محتاجين اضافة اداة تعريف قبل سوتير لانها معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية فضرب حجية وينر كما انا فعلت حرفيا


وياتى متسول معتوه سلفى جاى من تحت الكوبرى يقول

*


> *اتحداك أن تخرج لي عالما وااااااااااااااااااااحدا قال أن كلمة المخلص هنا نكرة يا نكرة *


* 

*






*روح يلا عضعضع فى بتاع ابوك زى ما رسولك قال

مش انا وعدتك انك هخليك لما تشوف اسمى تعمل بيبى على روحك
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*



ههههههه الله المستعان 
لسه مصر على الاستكبار 
يابني ده بدل ما تعتذر عن الجهل اللي انت كتبته تجادل!
يتبع بحول الله.. فصبر جميل

أنقر للتوسيع...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والله انت صعبان على عيل بصمجى بيتحدانا بقالك ساعتين قاعد فى الصفحة هتعيط ومعرفتش تكتب حرف واحد

استكبار دى تبقى الحاجة وانت ابنها


شوف منظرك العرة بقة لما نثبت اللى بنقوله بالحرف من كتب العلماء

طيب خد فوق دماخك يا جاهل 

كتاب دوجلاس كينارد المسيا يسوع الكرستولوجية فى ايامه وايامنا
**




*​*






التركيب ايه يا دوجلاس

اداة تعريف - صفة - اسم - حرف العطف - مضاف غير معرف 

مش بقولك استكبار دى تبقى الحاجة الوالدة 

anarthrous genitive noun

**يبقى الكلمة مش معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية زى ما وينر قال وزى ما انا قولت ان الكلمة غير معرفة anarthrous 


لكن حسب التركيب اللى لاحظه شارب كل من الله والمخلص مربوطين باداة تعريف واحدة فالتعريف سينصب بالتالى عليهم لانهم بيمثلوا وحدة واحدة تتطبق على شخص واحد


يبقى استكبار دى تبقى الحاجة ولالا ؟؟*

*دا انا هنفخك *​


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

> لأني مسلم ومعي الحق بأخمصي أدحرك .. تابع معي يا فلانتينو لتتعلم ولعل الله يهديك فهو على كل شيء قدير.


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اضحكتنى يا يا وله

بتاع ملكات اليمين وصاحبة وولد وشبه لهم والهين من دون الله معاه الحق

طيب **.... كل فشار يا اهبااااااااااال

انا نازل وراجعك كمان ساعتين  علشان ندخل على كومفورت ومتزجر واليوت وجوردن فى و ريموند

بقولك انت مرزق 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*ادخل يا مذلول ادخل 

قال تفضحنى قال

مش ناقص غير واحد سلفى , دا احنا بنتسلى عليكوا فى اواقت الفراغ  

*
*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 2)

انا رجعتلك الليلة دى هتبقى سودا على دماخك ودماخ امثالك هعرفك الفرق بين العلماء والمتسولين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*نكمل سحل لهذا المتسول السلفى 

*


> *طبعا  أنا ممكن أعيد عليك نفس الكلام اللي في مداخلاتي السابقة والذي ينقل رأي  الفريق الآخر من العلماء والذي يرى أن لفظة (الله العظيم) لا تخص يسوع بأي  حال من الأحوال وأضع لك الترجمات التي نقلت نفس الصورة دي وأكون برضو  أفحمتك لأن ده كلام علمائك أنت وليس أنا أو حتى كلام من بنات أفكاري.*


*

سبقت وقولتلك انك مش فاهم الموضوع 

دانيال والاس نفسه لما كتب كتاب ناقش فيه قاعدة جرانفيل كان على علم بالرائ الاخر بان كلا اللقبين يشيروا للاب وللمسيح

وسبق وعلمتك يا جاهل ان هذا الرائ " لا اهمية عقائدية له "

لانك لو بتقرا يا بغل كنت هتعرف ان حتى هذا الرائ اعطى للمسيح المجد الالهى

راجع المشاركة دى كدا

لان اللى فصلوا المسيح عن الله ربطوا المسيح وعطفوه على " المجد " فاصبح يسوع هو ظهور المجد الالهى الذى للاب بنفس معنى الشيكناه فى العهد القديم 

يعنى ظهور المسيح هو ظهور مجد الله العظيم

دا جانب تفسيرى لاهوتى

**و رودلف بولتمان " وهو غنى عن التعريف فى ثيؤولوجيا العهد العهد الجديد "

قال ان اى تفسير محتمل للنص يشير لالوهية المسيح

*









* اى scholar فسر النص دا اكد فيه على الوهية المسيح باى تفسير يحمله النص*

​*اما موضوعنا عن " ترجمة النص حرفيا " بالقراءة الطبيعية للنص اليونانى فهو يقول بان كلا اللقبين يشيران للمسيح

الكلام دا انا اللى قولته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا والله " بصوت السيسى "

بيقول روبرت بومان فى نفس الكتاب المذكور اعلاه

*




*ودا اللى انا قولته بالحرف

ان اللى فصلوا بين الاب والمسيح عطفوا المسيح على الظهور الممجد
واكدوا بتبنى الرؤية دى ايضا لاهوت المسيح ووضعوا ظهوره الممجد بانه ظهور الله العظيم نفسه

وجوردن فى نفسه لم ينكر صلاحية استخدام قاعدة شارب على نص تيطس وان كلا اللقبين يشيران لشخص واحد

فحتى رؤية جوردن فى والباقيين من الدارسين الانجليين لم تضع يسوع فى مرتبة اقل من مكانه الحقيقى 

جوردن فى نفسه كانت حجته " لاهوتيه " كما رائينا انه لم ينكر صلاحية قاعدة شارب " النحوية "

فهو كان مستعبد ان بولس يخاطب يسوع بكونه " الله " فكان نادر استخ\ام مصطلح ثيؤس للاشارة للمسيح

مورى هاريس فى كتابه رد على الكلام دا





ان فى خطر موجود فى البحث الادبى لجعل الاستخددام المعتاد للكاتب معيار يجعله غير مسموح له بامتياز صنع استثناءات للقاعدة 


بمعنى 

هو بيقول ان دا خطأ فى النقد الادبى 

وخلى بالك ان حجية جوردن فى وغيره معتمدة بالاساس على النقد الادبى لاسلوب بولس بانه لم يطلق لقب ثيؤس مباشرة على المسيح 

فهنا البروفيسور مورى بيحظر من خطر استخدام اسلوب الكاتب المعتاد كمعيار يمنعه من استثناء القاعدة

يعنى ايه اللى يمنع انه ينسب ثيؤس ليسوع فى هذة الحالة حتى لو كانت المعتاد فى كتاباته انه لم يفعلها من قبل ؟؟؟؟


دانيال والاس " ردح " لجوردن فى كتابه وكتب جزء كبير رد عليه بس مش موضوعنا

بيقول السلفى ابو دقن معفنة 

*


> * وأضع لك الترجمات التي نقلت نفس الصورة دي *


*
دلوقتى اغلبية الترجمت الحديثة وضعت يسوع مقابل لكلا اللقبين " الله العظيم والمخلص " 

فاصبحت قاعدة شارب هى المسيطرة على اغلبية الترجمات الحديثة

فى كتاب كريستوفر كيسر









اغلبية الترجمات الحديثة تبنت القراءة الثالثة " ان الله والمخلص يشيروا ليسوع "




مش بس اغلبية الترجمات الحديثة دا معظم الدارسين والعلماء للعهد الجديد اليوم اصبح المسيطر عليهم ان نص تيطس 13:2 يشير لشخص واحد

ودا اللى قاله جوردن فى نفسه فى كتابه كرستولوجية بولس صفحة 441






رؤية ان يسوع المسيح مقالة لكل " الهنا العظيم ومخصلنا "
هى الرؤية المسيطرة حاليا تقريبا بواسطة كل المتواجدين فى الحل الاكاديمى للعهد الجديد
وايضا بواسطة الترجمات الحديثة الكبرى 


يتبع 

اللى هتشوفه منى مش هتنساه طول عمرك 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*قبل ما نكمل






كلام جوردن بينزل يرن على قفاك يا سلفى 

استاذك بيقولك ان رؤية نص تيطس انهيشير للمسيح فقط

هو رؤية اغلبية المتواجدين فى الحقل الاكاديمى للعهد الجديد
ورؤية الترجمات الحديثة الكبرى


يعنى يا حتى سلفى جربان 

apostle.paul

بيقدم الرؤية الطاغية والمسيطرة للنص حسب القراءة الطبيعية له فى نصه الاصلى اليونانى

فمن المدلس والنصاب والجاهل وكل الصفات المقززة فيه وانا بصفعك بكلام العلماء كل مرة ولم ولن تقدر ان تفتح فاك امامى ؟؟؟

يتبع ....... هخلى اسمك يسببلك صرع 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2015)

بقالك اربع ايام داخل طالع على المنتدى زى المطلقة وتقول هقول ايه بعد لما حط على وطلعنى شبه البوكسر 

وفى الاخر بعد لما كسر الكمبيوتر من العصبية بعد لما اتحط عليه بالقوى وطلق مراته 

بعد اربع ايام مقلش كلمة واحدة واحدة فيها حرف يكدب كلمة قولتها

ولم يجرؤ هئا السلفى ابو دقن منتنة ان يقتبس حرفا واحدا او اقتباس واحد ويقدر يكدبنى فيه


كمان ساعة من الان هخليك يا ابو شخة تخرس للابد 


بالمناسبة يا ابو شخة فى ١٦ مشاركة متقدرش تقتبس منهم حرف وتكدبنى فيه

لانك باختصار عيل بريالة جنبى

فلتنتظر حفلة الاغتصاب بليل 

متعصبش نفسك يا ابن عايشة وحاول تكون اهدى نن كدا لان الصراحة منظرك بقة قمة الوساخة والعته 

دا انت وقعت فى ايدى ايد اللى مبيرحمش


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*عدنا 

زى مانا فهمتك قبل كدا انت مجرد عيل بشخة متعرفش تقتبس كلامى وترد عليه

ولا انت ولا اى حد تانى 

لما دخلت زمان تكلمنى فى الموضوع دا وفحتك ومكنتش بتعرف ترد كنت بتبتع نفس الاسلوب الصبيانى لكل المسلمين اقتبس كلمة ورد عليها واوعى تعلق على اى حاجة تكشف جهلك

وهكذا فعل المهتوك عرضه " ابو محمد السلفى "

ابو محمد سال هل العلماء قالوا ان كلمة سوتير نكرة ؟؟؟

واجبتك بالتفصيل الممل فى هذة المشاركات

1 2 3 4 5

الواد ابو دقن منتنة قرا الكلام جاله صرع وفضل داخل طالع داخل طالع داخل طالع مش عارف يهبب ايه فى المصيبة السودا دى والدكتور اللى فحته اثبتله ان اللى قاله هو اللى قاله العلماء 

نلخص تانى اللى قولناه اللى لم يجرا ابو شخة انه يقتبسه

1- كلمة سوتير فى كل الرسائل الرعوية سبقت باداة تعريف بنفس التركيب الموجود فى تيطس 13:2

2- وينر علشان ينفى الموضوع دا قالك ان ممكن تكون معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية our 

3- فاثبتنا ان الكلمة " لوحدها " من غير تطبيق شارب نكرة غير معرفة 

4- لكن الكلمة نحويا مربوطة باداة تعريف واحدة مع لقب الله فجعل كلا اللقبين منطبقين على شخص واحد فالتعريف اذن منصب على كل من لقبى الله و المخلص

طبعا الجاموسة الاحول مفهمش اصلا كلامنا وقال 

مين من العلماء قال ان كلمة سوتير نكرة واثبتله من كلام العلماء ان كلمة سوتير بالفعل نكرة بمعنى انها لم يسبقها اداة تعريف بمعنى ان لو مطبقناش قاعدة شارب ووضعناها مرتبطة بالله العظيم فتصبح فى هذة الحالة غير معرفة وليس كما قال وينر انها معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية 


كدا يا اعزائى فهمتوا ابو شخة مفهمش كلامنا ازاى

تعالى بقة نعلق على الجاموسة الاحول

*


> *عزيزتي منال لماذا تنصلت من كلامك ؟!!*


*
اولا منال دى امك 

العلماء لا يتنصلوا من كلامهم بل حينما يعترض الجهلاء على كلامهم فقط يزيلوا البلا والقرف عن جتتهم

زى مانا عملت معاك

*


> *أولا عيب أوي اللي حصل وخليه بيني وبينك وسلميلي على ماي روك
> ثانيا يابنتي بصي أنتي كاتبة ايه*


*

بنتك ؟؟؟؟ يلا ليس على اولاد عيوشة حرج

سبق وقولت اى مسلم هيقل ادبه مش همرمط بكرامته الارض انا بمرمط بكرامة دينه الارض

زى مانا بعمل فيك كدا

*


> *العجيب الذي يكشف جهل الحاجة منال هو عندما كتبتُ له:
> "اتحداك أن تخرج لي عالما وااااااااااااااااااااحدا قال أن كلمة المخلص هنا نكرة يا نكرة
> الفريقان المتجادلان حول هذه القاعدة من العلماء كلٌ يجعل كلمة (المخلص) معرفة وهذا يقول نكرة ههههههههههههههه*


* 

اللى شبه الولية المطلقة لم يقتبش حرفا واحدا مما قولناه وعلق عليه واكتفى بانه اعاد نفس عبطه مرة تانية

القوى زى حالاتى هو اللى بيفحت السلفيين اللى زيك بالعلم

ولما السلفى يتزنق يقلب الشيخ حسنى ويسيب كل الكلام ويعيد نفس الكلام

امتى هتحلق دقنك المنتنة دى لانى اثبت انها دقن على م ر ة مبتعرفش كلم الرجالة ؟؟؟

خلاص انهينا السؤال واغتصبتك وانت مش عارف ترد زى ال م ر ة يا م ر ة

*


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هي كلمة anarthrous تعني بالضرورة نكرة يا جاهل
> 
> 
> ...


*
بص يا معضوض هن ابيك وقال اىىىىىىىىىى 

كلمة anarthrous عكس كلمة articular

كلمة articular يعنى معرف باضافة اداة تعريف

اذن anarthrous معناها غير معرفة ولم يسبقه اداة تعريف

وهذا هو نص ما قولناه

ان كلمة anarthrous هنا لم يسبقها اداة تعريف 

يبقى انت م ر ة صح وانا راجل حطيت عليك 

ولما اتزنقت وخليك منظرك وسخ هربت

يلا البسى النقاي وعيدى ورايا وقولى " انا م ر ة مقدرش على الحوار ولما بتزنق بهرب زى العيال ومعرفش اقتبس كلام اسيادى وارد عليه "

الاغتصاب التانى 

بتقول ايه " ال م ر ة " السلفية الهيجانة

*


> *التحدي تاني ياأجهل خلق الله
> "اتحداك أن تخرج لي عالما وااااااااااااااااااااحدا قال أن كلمة المخلص هنا نكرة يا نكرة
> كلامي واضح --- نكرة ، indefinite*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


برافو على خليتك يا سلفى مذلول تحت رجلى متقردش تفتح بقك

المعتوه ابن المعتوه بيقول ان anarthrous لا تحمل معنى انها كلمة " نكرة "

طبعا دا مثال للانسان السااااااااااااااافل علميا لان الكلمة الغير مسبوقة باداة تعريف هى نكرة ويمكن ان تكون معرفة بالمعنى Insense


*
When a substantive is anarthrous, it may have one of three forces: indefinite, qualitative, or definitehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Daniel B. Wallace, _Greek Grammar Beyond the Basics - Exegetical Syntax of the New Testament_ (Zondervan Publishing House and Galaxie Software, 1999; 2002), 243.




ودا اللى قاله والاس ان الكلمة لما متكنش مسبوقة باداة تعريف فهى نكرة او معرفة " فى حالات معينة " او وصفية qualitative


وعرضت فى المشاركة الحالات اللى ذكرها والاس بان تكون الكلمة غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف وتكون معرفة فى المعنى 

ودا اللى عرضناه وقولنا ان كلمة مخلص لا تخضع لاى حالة فيها 

*بالتالى فهى كلمة غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف ولا تخضع لاى حالة من حالات ان تكون الكلمة غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف ومعرفة فى المعنى

بالتالى الكلمة نكرة " فى حال غدم تطبيق قاعدة شارب " لان فعليا الكلمة فى النص معرفة لانها مربوطة باداة تعريف واحدة مع ثيؤس

*


> *التحدي تاني ياأجهل خلق الله
> "اتحداك أن تخرج لي عالما وااااااااااااااااااااحدا قال أن كلمة المخلص هنا نكرة يا نكرة
> كلامي واضح --- نكرة ، indefinite*


*

يبقى انتى يا م ر ة لما تحبى تتكلمى مع الرجالة تفهمى كلامهم الاول وبعدين تيجى تناقشيهم متبقيش هيجانة وتيجى ترمينا بقاذوراتك

نرجع بقة نقارن بين كلامى وكلام العلماء


*


> *والسؤال ليه فى كل رسالة تيطس كلمة مخلصنا اتت معرفة الا هنا فالموضوع مش اعتباطى لكن هناك سبب خاص*


*

نفس ما قاله العلماء

*


> *و لاننا "رجال " وليس كهؤلاء " العيال المعاقة " ساعرض لك كافة الحالات التى يكون فيها الاسم معرفا حتى ولو لم يسبقه اداة تعريف*


*

نفس ما قاله العلماء الاسم الغير مسبوق باداة تعريف يكون معرفا فى حالات معينة والنص المشار اليه لا علاقة له بتلك الحالات

*


> *دى الحالات التى يمكن ان يكون الاسم فيها غير مسبوق باداة تعريف ولكن يعتبر معرفا
> 
> والحالة فى تيطس لم تخضع لاى حالة اعرابية فيها بل هى نكرة على عكس الحالة الاعرابية لنفس الكلمة فى نفس الاصحاح*


*


الخلاصة

الكلمة نكرة بمعنى انها لم يسبق بها اداة تعريف ولا تملك قوة تعريفية بفصلها عن اداة التعريف المسبوقة بثيؤس



ولا هيقتبس حرف واحد من اللى قولناه ولا هيرد عليه

لييييييييييييييييييييه ؟

لانه م ر ة



باقى الوساخات المحمدية تم هرسها وبكرة هوضحلك قد ايه انت م ر ة مش عارف تقتبس كلامى اللى هرسك وترد عليه لانك هتتفضح بيه

بكرة هوريك الفضيحة

اما بس بينتلك انت انسان فاشل وجاهل ومش عارف حتى تقرا كلامى

اختم كلامى 

*بكلام وليم دافيز اليونانى مفهوش اداة للنكرة فحذفها يدل على انها نكرة
*Indefinite: A and an are indefinite article adjectives in that they do not point out specific classes objects, places, or people, or specific members with classes. Note that Greek has no indefinite article, but is commonly implied by the lack of a definite article in a Greek sentence.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1William Hersey Davis, _Beginner's Grammar of the Greek New Testament_, Revised and expanded edition (Eugene, Oregon: Wipf and Stock Publishers, 2005), xxxii.


*

ولما بتعرف بدون اداة تعريف بيكون حسب السياق انه بيشير لشخص محدد ومعرف او كذلك مكان محدد او معرف

*In certain contexts the presence of the definite article is not required for the object, place, or person to be considered definitehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

*بس ال م ر ة عمره ما هيقرا كلامى ولا هيعلق علياه لانه م ر ة 

كلمة سوتير فى نص تيطس عى عكس كل الحالات اللى فى الرسائل الرعوية ولا يوجد تفسير لهذا الاستثناء سوى ان الكاتب اراد ان يقول بان كلاهما يشيرا لنفس المقصود بيه فى النص الهك يسوع المسيح


بكرة هكمل الفحت*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*المواضيع التى لم يرد عليها مهتوك العرض " محمد السلفى " ابو دقن منتنة 

1- الرد على كافة الاعتراضات اللاهوتية ضد تفسير النص 

لم يرد

2- تدليسه على اباء الكنيسة واثبتنا ان التعليم الطاغى وسط الاباء اليونان بان النص يشير للمسيح

لم يرد

3- سؤالنا ليه ازاى شارب هو اللى جعل النص يشير لالوهية المسيح والنص يشير لالوهية المسيح قبله بقرون 

وهرب زى الفار 

4- تعبير الابيفانيا يشير للمسيح وليس للاب

ولم يرد

5- ان لا يوجد سبب لاستثناء نص تيطس من جعل كلمة سوتير غير مسبوقة باداة تعريف على عكس كل الحالات الاخرى 

لم يرد

6- الثقافة الهللينة واليهودية تجعل كلا اللقبين يشيران لشخص الهى واحد

لم يرد

7- ان النص هو تاكيد صارم على لاهوت المسيح باى تفسير محتمل 

لم يرد

8- حتى من فصلوا بين الاب وبين المسيح اكدوا ان النص يشير لالوهية المسيح والخلاف لا يحمل اصلا اهمية عقائدية

لم يرد

9- من اعترضوا على قاعدة شارب كانت اعتراضهم لاهوتية وردينا عليها بالتفصيل

لم يرد

10- اخيرا من اعترضوا لاسباب لاهوتية هم بانفسهم قالوا ان القاعدة صحيحة

ولم يرد


وبكرة كما فعل فى سليمان الحلبى هعمله فيك

زى ما قولت للطخ صاحبك ان موضوع اسماعيل هيخلص وهقدم مشاركة تتدرش فى الجامعات

بكرة الموضوع هينتهى وهقدملك مشاركة هخليك تحلف ليوم مجئ يسوع على السحاب بان عمرك ما شوفت فى قوتها 

ودا ووعد ووعد الحر دين عليه

انتظرنى لاضعك فى اخر صندوق زبالة وبعديها هتخرس للابد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*نكمل بعد لما الواقع جاله صرع واثبتنا حرفيا نفس كلامى بكلام العلماء وهو يخشى ان يقتبس ما قولناه

*


> *طبعا أنا عارف أنك تقاتلين لكي تثبتي لاهوت يسوع من خلال هذا النص وهذه القاعدة المختلقة *


*
كل كلمة هتنزلها هروح رازعك القفا المعتبر على قفاك

جوردن فى بيقول ايه

*





*هى الرائ المسيطر تقريبا من كل واحد فى الحقل الاكاديمى فى العهد الجديد


ابن عايشة بيقول بيقاتل 

وجوردن فى بيقولك كل العلماء متبنين نظرتنا 

يبقى انت عيل ايه بشخخخخخخخخخخخخخخة 

ثانيا بيقول ايه

*


> *وهذه القاعدة المختلقة *


*

وينر قال ايه 

ميقدرش ينكر صلاحية القاعدة فى حالة تيطس

*





*الخازوق التالت ان الاباء من القرن الثانى قبل شارب بقرون فهموا ان النص انه يشير ليسوع

يبقى انت انسان لطخ ومعتوه ولالا ؟؟؟؟


نفسى ترد بس مش هتعمل

*








> مسكينة أنتي ، فيسوع تركك بدون أن يقول أنه *الله *


*

سيكنة دى تبقى الحاجة امك لما كانت بتشحت فى المترو

يسوع تركنى من غير لما يقول انه الله ؟؟؟

طيب مينفعش يهوه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى دلوقتى الاقتناع بقة راسخ ان يسوع قدم نفسه بانه يهوه

تحب اثبتهالك*



> _*ا يوجد نص من نصوص كتابك يزعم أن المسيح أُطلق عليه الله إلا ويعاني من مشكلة إما في الترجمة أو معضلة نحوية أو نقد نصي *_


*
طيب خد نصين يوحنا 28:20 وقال له  ربى والهى
ونص يوحنا 18:1 الله لم يره احد قط الاله الوحيد الذى فى حضن الاب 

ناقشنى فيهم

ولو طلعتك زى فردة الشراب مبقاش انا

*


> *النص  محل النقاش (تيطس 2:13) وقاعدة جرنفل شاررب دار حولها جدل كبير بين  العلماء ،، مهما حاولت تهوين الأمر يا منال فالنقاشات والجدالات موجودة رغم  أنفك*


*
كتموتو يا حلو يا بطة 

انا مش سكيتك على قفاك وقولتلك ان بولتمان قال ان نص تيطس 13:2 يؤكد الوهية يسوع باى تفسير ممكن والقضية كلها ملهاش اهمية عقائدية اصلا

مردتيش ليه يا حلوة يا بطة ؟؟؟

هترد تقول ايه

حنا مش ردينا قبل كدا وقولنا يا كخة ان شارب وجد بعد اباء الكنيسة اليونان بقرون وهما اصلا فاهمين النص انه يشير للمسيح

مردتيش ليه يا بطة يا هبلة 

مش احنا قولنا ان الحجية اللى اقميت ضد النص لاهوتية ملهاش علاقة بالقاعدة ووالاس قال طالما مفيش دليل ضدها تبقى صالحة

مردتيش ليه يا بطة

مكثوفة ؟؟؟


*


> *السؤال  هنا هل الفريق الذي رأى عدم صلاحية قاعدة جرنفل شارب من النحويين  والمفسرين ومترجمي الكتاب المقدس _الذين من ضمنهم مثلثين مؤمنين بألوهية  يسوع _جهلة مثلا ؟!!
> ها هل تعتقدين أنهم جهلة متخلفون لا يعرفون اليونانية ولا الكتاب المقدس ؟!!*


* 

لا هما حجتهم لاهوتية اصلا  يعنى هما بيقولوا بولس مستخدمش الاسلوب دا قبل كدا للاشارة للمسيح

بس انت مركز مع جرانفيل بس وسايب الموضوع كله اللى خزوقك



*


> *هل مشكلة غياب أداة التعريف الثانية في النص ليس لها إلا تفسير واحد كما تريد منال  أن تصور لكم يا نصارى
> حتى موري هاريس الذي استشهدتي به يصفعك على قفاك من نفس الكتاب ،، يقول:*


*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا لما بقول يصفعك وي\يك على قفا امك اللى خلفتنلنا خلقة وسخة زيك يبقى بيصفك

انا عايز اسالك سؤال 

انت طلقت منال ولا لسه على زمتك

مورى هاريس اللى بيقولك انا دلست عليه مع انى نزلت كلامه بالحرف وقال ان عدم تكرار اداة التعريف حسب لغة الرسائل الرعوية ملهاش تفسير غير انه بيشير لنفس الشخصية ودى ضد حجية وينر اللى قال ان كلمة المخلص معرفة باضافة ضمير الملكية

فى المحلق فى اخر الكتاب اللى هو مش معاه عرض بالتفصيل قانون تكرار اداة التعريف وعدم تكراراها وكتب المخلص الاتى






عدم تكرار اداة التعريف تبين ان الاسماء ليست منفصلة ولكن تشير لشئ واحد

ودا اللى هو بنفسه قاله ان دا التفسير الاكثر ارضاءا وقبولا

*





*يبقى مين المدلس انا ولا انت يالا

*


> *Unfortunately, at this period of Greek we cannot be sure that such a rule is really decisive. Sometimes the definite article is not repeated even when there is clearly a separation in ideas.
> فنحويا طبقا لكلام العلماء يمكن أن تحذف أداة التعريف هنا ويتم اعتبار الحديث هنا عن شخصين منفصلين*


*

توماس ميدلتون فحص كتابات اليونان الكلاسيكية ووصل لنتيجة كتها فى كتابه The doctrine of the Greek article applied to the criticism and illustration

*​




*وينر نفسه قال ايه انه من المعتاد تكرار اداة التعريف لما يكون كل اسم له كينونة مستقلة* 5. On the other hand, it is usual to repeat the article​ (_a_) Where each of the nouns is to be regarded as having an independent existence​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1G. B. Winer, _A Treatise on the Grammar of New Testament Greek: Regarded as a Sure Basis for New Testament Exegesis_ (Edinburgh: T&T Clark, 1882), 160.


 .

*يعنى لو الله مستقل عن المخلص فى هذا النص يبقى الطبيعى انه هكون فى قبل سوتير اداة تعريف*


*دانيال والاس ناقش كلام تيرنر بالتفصيل الممل 
وقارن كلامه بالكتاب اليونان الكلاسكيين
وقال فى النهاية
ان البحث فى كتاب العهد الجديد
هو انك تكتشتف اسلوبهم فى باقى كتاباتهم
بوجه عام لاحظنا ان استخدام اداة التعريف فى العهد الجديد ليست بعيدة عن استخدامتها فى الهللينية
بالاشارة للتركيب بتاع قاعدة شارب بيعطينا تاكيد ان التوجه الاولى للعبارة هو التفسير الصحيح للعبارة واى ميول غن هذا الاتجاه يكون بتاثير تفسيرى






كل الطرق تؤدى لروما

تفسيريا
نحويا
تاريخيا
ابائيا

الكل فى صالح رؤيتنا ورؤية اغلبية الاكادميين

ان يسوع المسيح هو الله العظيم الذى نرجو ظهور مجده

حتى افتراضا عايز تمشى بطريق الفصل بين المسيح والاب

فسيكون عطف المسيح على الظهور الممجد
وايضا هو تاكيد على الوهية يسوع


فالنص يخرق عين كل محمدى مش بتوع سبحانه لم يكن له ولد ولا صاحبة بان يسوع فى الكنيسة الاولى هو الله العظيم 

فهل لك اى قاذورات تتفوه بيها ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*انتهى الموضوع للابد

ومتبقاش يا حتة سلفى جاى من الشوارع تكتب تانى على منتداك الخربان فضيحة صاروخية والكلام الكبير على عقلك

لانك زى مانت شايف واخدك غسيل ومكوة ومردتش على حرف واحد قولناه وقدرت تكدبنى فيه

واعرف طالما انت بتكلم معايا اذ فانت تتكلم مع من يعرض اقوال العلماء 

الفضيحة اصبحت علنية وكل ما بتحاول ترمم سمعتك البايظة بجعلك فى اسافل السافلين

الموضوع انتهى .... للابد

الخلاصة

يسوع المسيح هو الاله العظيم والمخلص اللى الكنيسة الاولى كانت منتظره ظهوره الممجد

**the end


مبقاش فى حاجة تانية تتقال والموضوع استوفى كل جوانبه
واثبت انى بكلم جاهل اصلا مش فاهم حاجة

للاستزادة يمكنك قراءة الكتب الاتية 

**كتاب دانيال والاس


**Granville Sharp's Canon and Its Kin: Semantics and Significance*


*كتاب مورى هاريس 
*

*Jesus as God: The New Testament use of theos in reference to Jesus  *

*كتاب روبرت بومان*

*Putting Jesus in his Place: The case for the Deity of Christ*

*لو اى حد عايز يقرا عن كرستولوجية الكنيسة الاولى 
*

*الكتب الاتية*

*The Christology of Early Jewish Christianity (Studies in Biblical theology)*


*Christology: A Biblical, Historical, and Systematic Study of Jesus*


*The New Testament Christological Hymns: Their Historical Religious Background*


*The Theology of Paul the Apostle (New Testament)*


*لجيمس دون*

*وكتاب*

*Did the First Christians Worship Jesus? The New Testament Evidence  *


*دول هيرسمولك صورة يسوع فى الكنيسة الاولى حسب نصوص العهد الجديد وجذورها اليهودية وفكر الاباء الاولين 
*


*نلاقكم فى مذبحة اخرى ....
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يونيو 2015)

*حينما يتحاو العيال اللى بشخة مع بعض


*


> *بعد اذنكم..............أريد ان اتدرب على الترجمة من العربية  لليونانية
> 
> انا أحب أن  أختبر قاعدة جرانفيل شارب!!!!
> 
> ...


*

طبعا هذا العيل ابو شخة لا دخل المنتدى ولا سال ولا كلمنى من اساسه وضرب صاحبه السلفى ابو دقن منتنة على قفاه ونصب عليه كالعادة

قولى سالنا امتى المعتوه ابن المعتوه دا

هيقولك دا انا بتخيل 

والاهطل صدقه ورايح يفتى عليه

وانا احب اسال ولاد عايشة دول


لو مقولتليش واثبتلى انت امتى سالتى السؤال دا وفين وامتى وانا هربت منك تبقى انتوا عيال نصاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابة وكدابة ومدلسة 


يلا يا كداب يا ابن الكدابة 


انت سالتنى امتى يلا ولا دخلت منتدانا اصلا يا نصاب يا ابن النصاية ولا عمرك كلمتنا


المسلم كداب وجاهل
*
*المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل
**المسلم كداب وجاهل



يا كدابيييييييييييييييييين بعد لما هتك عرضكوا ملقتوش غير النصب والتدليس علشان تتداروا بيه عورة كسوفكوا 


ابو دقن منتنة انت متعرفش ترد على يا حشرة متسولة 

متحلمش



*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


موعدنا كان بعد صلاة العصر من شهرين بس السلفى ابو دقن منتنة خلع مفكر يالا لما يعدى شهرين هنسى الموضوع ومش هجيبك مسحول على بطنك قدامى 


عايزك تسرح بخيالك على قد متقدر وتجيب اخرك وبعديها بعشر دقايق هدمرلك احلامك

عبيط اوى العيل دا


----------

